#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Дзэн и Чань >  > > >  >  >  Есть ли выбор?

## Никитусик

Уважаемые форумчане!

Собственно вопрос - а есть ли выбор?

----------


## Савелов Александр

> Уважаемые форумчане!
> 
> Собственно вопрос - а есть ли выбор?


Как писал один мой хороший друг "Сергей Пинясов"...

Я: Значит, всё в жизни предопределено заранее?

Философ: Насчет предопределенности мы спорим с ребятами целую вечность. Тут такая перегрузка в мозгах, что не только у тебя, даже у меня, боюсь, случится когнитивный диссонанс. Здесь вопрос упирается в наличие свободы воли. Есть у тебя свобода воли?

Я: Ну да, могу говорить, могу молчать, могу пузо почесать. 

Дзенско-разгильдяйский Ёжик: У нас в стране все так отвечают, лёжа на диване перед зомбоящиком.

Философ: Наше существование называется обусловленным. Это значит, что оно зависит от причин и условий. А причина – это кармический отпечаток в твоем сознании. Если тебя бьют – это проявление твоей кармы. И дальше у тебя вроде как есть свобода воли – ответить или простить. Но этот выбор – ответишь ты или простишь – от чего зависит?

Я: От меня!

Философ: Если бы был реальный Я, как пилот, управляющий самолетом, тогда выбор зависел бы от него. Но вся ирония в том, что в этом самолете нет пилота, ни капли самобытия. А только набор отпечатков. Именно поэтому наше существование называется обусловленным, а не управляемым или как-нибудь еще. То, какой ты сделаешь выбор, зависит от предыдущих отпечатков, а не от какого-то выбора личности, обладающей свободой воли.

Я: И что, значит, выхода нет?

Философ: Ламы говорят, что выход есть.

Я: И какой же?

Дзенско-разгильдяйский Ёжик: Валить надо из Рашки!

(из пьесы "Пятеро нас")

----------

Алик (07.12.2013), Влад К (07.12.2013), Фил (07.12.2013)

----------


## Никитусик

А что то, что видит все эти обусловленности?))

----------


## Aion

> Собственно вопрос - а есть ли выбор?


Собственно ответ

----------

Алик (07.12.2013), Влад К (07.12.2013), Мира Смирнова (07.12.2013), Фил (07.12.2013), Эделизи (07.12.2013)

----------


## Никитусик

Предлагаю более конкретно посмотреть на вопрос - можно ли выбрать следующую мысль, которая придет в голову?

----------


## Фил

Как показали исследования, за 6 секунд до то как мысль пришла в голову уже известно, что она придет в голову. Раньше выбирать надо. Возможно в предыдущей жизни.

----------

AndyZ (09.12.2013), SlavaR (07.12.2013), Алик (07.12.2013), Дордже (07.12.2013), Иляна (09.12.2013), Кузьмич (07.12.2013), Савелов Александр (07.12.2013), Эделизи (07.12.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий Светлов

Никитусик, в прошлый раз, на встрече с Топпером, мы не пришли к единогласному мнению по этой теме. Однако обнаружили, что твоя цель вступления в эту дискуссию была - "просто так", а не выяснить истину.
А что на этот раз? Какова твоя цель?

----------


## Кузьмич

> Уважаемые форумчане!
> 
> Собственно вопрос - а есть ли выбор?


Канешна!
 Хочешь - "Марс", а хочешь - "Сникерс" ...
А не хочешь, так заставим

----------

Влад К (07.12.2013), Дордже (07.12.2013), Иляна (09.12.2013), Мира Смирнова (07.12.2013), Паня (07.12.2013), Фил (07.12.2013)

----------


## Aion

> Предлагаю более конкретно посмотреть на вопрос - можно ли выбрать следующую мысль, которая придет в голову?


А есть из чего?  :Smilie:

----------

Кузьмич (07.12.2013), Фил (07.12.2013)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Собственно вопрос - а есть ли выбор?


Иногда нет

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Как показали исследования, за 6 секунд до то как мысль пришла в голову уже известно, что она придет в голову. Раньше выбирать надо. Возможно в предыдущей жизни.


Она уже в виде потока пришла, просто в осознании оформляется. :Smilie:  Между "хорошо бы" и "хочу" :Smilie: 

А выбирать можно. До известной степени. Сказать кому-то гадость или воздержаться, наврать или нет, пойти направо или налево. А можно выбрать про основы буддизма почитать. Весь буддизм о том, чтобы правильно выбирать из всего доступного разнообразия.

Даже у алкоголика-папаши, избивающего жену и детей есть выбор, а не сообщать, что, дескать, он такой, и ничего с этим не поделаешь.

Вопрос, скорее, стоит, а СМОГУ ли я выбрать :Smilie:

----------

Влад К (07.12.2013), Мира Смирнова (07.12.2013)

----------


## Алик

Ум любит задавать себе подобного рода задачи, не отдавая отчета, что все они придуманы самим умом и к реальности не имеют отношения. Если перестать выбирать и просто жить, то будет без разницы, есть свобода воли или нет.

----------

Алексей Л (08.12.2013), Паня (07.12.2013), Фил (07.12.2013), Эделизи (07.12.2013)

----------


## Влад К

Не будь "другого", не было бы и моего "я", а не будь моего "я", не было бы необходимости делать выбор. Кажется, тут мы недалеки от истины, но все еще не знаем, откуда приходят наши мысли. - Чжуан-цзы

----------

Aion (07.12.2013), Алик (07.12.2013), Галина_Сур (07.12.2013), Фил (07.12.2013)

----------


## Aion

> Бальзак точно написал в "Драме на берегу моря": "Мысли западают нам в сердце или голову, не спрашивая нас". Человек способен дать себе отчет лишь в том, что именно он осознает. Но не может объяснить переход от одних своих мыслей к другим. Мы не умеем осознавать создание мысли. Мысль всегда присутствует в нашем сознании в уже готовом виде. Поэтому, может быть, вообще правильнее говорить  не "я думаю", а " мне думается". 
> 
> *Сальваторе Мадди
> Теории личности
> сравнительный анализ*

----------

Sadhak (07.12.2013), SlavaR (07.12.2013), Паня (07.12.2013), Савелов Александр (07.12.2013), Фил (07.12.2013), Эделизи (07.12.2013)

----------


## Эделизи

> Ум любит задавать себе подобного рода задачи, не отдавая отчета, что все они придуманы самим умом и к реальности не имеют отношения. Если перестать выбирать и просто жить, то будет без разницы, есть свобода воли или нет.


Согласна. А если все мысли заданы тупо гормонами и прочими гуморальными жидкостями тела? Пример: молодой человек в 14 лет с повышенным либидо. 
А если мысль о "не уме" тоже захимичена некоей гуморальной жидкостью?

----------

Алик (07.12.2013), Влад К (07.12.2013)

----------


## Шавырин

" Выбор - это рабство. Отсутствие выбора - это свобода.
В тот момент, когда вы что-то выбираете,
Вы попадаете в ловушку мира.
Если вы можете не поддаться искушению выбора,
Если вы можете оставаться осознанно свободными от выбора  - 
Ловушка исчезнет сама по себе,
Потому что когда вы выбираете,
Вы способствуете существованию ловушки -
Ловушка создаётся вашим выбором." 
(Тилопа (?) )

----------

Aion (07.12.2013), Алик (07.12.2013), Влад К (07.12.2013), Кузьмич (07.12.2013), Федор Ф (10.12.2013), Фил (07.12.2013), Эделизи (07.12.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Сказать кому-то гадость или воздержаться, наврать или нет, пойти направо или налево. А можно выбрать про основы буддизма почитать. Весь буддизм о том, чтобы правильно выбирать из всего доступного разнообразия.


Когда Вы оказались в ситуации "сказать кому то гадость или воздержаться", то вот это "или" на самом деле нет. То, что Вы воздержитесь уже обусловлено множеством причин, и выбора в данный момент уже нет.

Это очень хорошо понимается при избавлении от вредных привычек. Если у Вас появилось желание выкурить сигаретку или выпить бутылку пива, то уже, увы, поздно что либо делать. Для сохранения нервов и психики лучше выкурить и выпить, чтобы затем работать над условиями исключающими подобную ситуацию.
Причем пошаговой текстовой инструкции тут нет (и быть не может), только медитация, переживания  и интуитивный опыт.





> Согласна. А если все мысли заданы тупо гормонами и прочими гуморальными жидкостями тела? Пример: молодой человек в 14 лет с повышенным либидо. 
> А если мысль о "не уме" тоже захимичена некоей гуморальной жидкостью?


Если это и так, что это меняет?
Я открыл для себя феноменализм и это позволяет комфортно существовать в любых промежуточных состояниях, независимо от того, в чем заключается истина и есть ли она вообще.
И если воспринимать учение Будды, как феноменальное, то не возникнет вопросов "истинно оно или нет?", "А почему большая рыба и гора Меру?".
Почитав Дэвида Юма глубже понимаешь Дхамму  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (07.12.2013), Влад К (07.12.2013), Савелов Александр (07.12.2013), Эделизи (07.12.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Это очень хорошо понимается при избавлении от вредных привычек. Если у Вас появилось желание выкурить сигаретку или выпить бутылку пива, то уже, увы, поздно что либо делать. Для сохранения нервов и психики лучше выкурить и выпить, чтобы затем работать над условиями исключающими подобную ситуацию.


Ну, это не так. Ко мне практически каждый день (по несколько раз на дню) приходит желание выкурить сигарету. Летом, часто бывает желание выпить пива. И в тоже время, вот уже более 12 (наверное) лет я не сделал ни одной затяжки и не выпил ни одного глотка пива или другого алкоголя. Т.е. я научился жить с этими желаниями. И ни в коем случае, я не избегаю подобных ситуаций.

Здесь всегда есть выбор. На моем внутреннем лексиконе это звучит так: "Поверить мысли или нет". Т.е. если я "поверю в мысль", другими словами вовлекусь в желание, то конечно же поддамся ей. Но можно *выбрать* не вовлекаться.

----------

Влад К (07.12.2013), Мира Смирнова (07.12.2013), Федор Ф (10.12.2013), Фил (07.12.2013)

----------


## Влад К

> Ну, это не так. Ко мне практически каждый день (по несколько раз на дню) приходит желание выкурить сигарету. Летом, часто бывает желание выпить пива. И в тоже время, вот уже более 12 (наверное) лет я не сделал ни одной затяжки и не выпил ни одного глотка пива или другого алкоголя. Т.е. я научился жить с этими желаниями. И ни в коем случае, я не избегаю подобных ситуаций.


Когда бросал, мне даже снилось как я курю. Особенно первые две недели. Когда настраиваешь себя - всё с куревом завязал; и тебе такие вещи снятся, первая мысль, которая приходит после того как проснулся - а не покурить бы ещё?!))) Потом понимаешь, что это просто сон, а сигарет не покупал. Но после этого всё равно остаётся ощущение, как будто бы сорвался, после чего так и тянет пойти купить сигарет. Коварные мыслёнки так и норовят обмануть!

----------

Vladiimir (07.12.2013), Алексей Л (08.12.2013), Кузьмич (07.12.2013), Фил (07.12.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Коварные мыслёнки так и норовят обмануть!


 Да. Я исхожу из того, что они приходили, приходят и будут приходить.

----------

Влад К (07.12.2013), Мира Смирнова (07.12.2013), Фил (07.12.2013), Эделизи (07.12.2013)

----------


## Эделизи

:Smilie:

----------

Влад К (07.12.2013)

----------


## Влад К

> Да. Я исхожу из того, что они приходили, приходят и будут приходить.


И с таким же успехом - уходили, уходят и будут уходить.))) В связи с этим, мне вспомнились слова Кодо Саваки Роси - "то, что наш ум переполняют мысли, просто свидетельствует о том, что мы живы..."

----------

Vladiimir (07.12.2013), Фил (07.12.2013), Эделизи (07.12.2013)

----------


## Никитусик

> Ум любит задавать себе подобного рода задачи, не отдавая отчета, что все они придуманы самим умом и к реальности не имеют отношения. Если перестать выбирать и просто жить, то будет без разницы, есть свобода воли или нет.


Стало быть любой вопрос - иллюзия, а ты нашел некую реальность. Кто же тогда отличает иллюзию от реальности? Перестать выбирать - не выбор ли?))

----------

Влад К (07.12.2013)

----------


## Алик

> Стало быть любой вопрос - иллюзия, а ты нашел некую реальность. Кто же тогда отличает иллюзию от реальности? Перестать выбирать - не выбор ли?))


Кто задает этот вопрос - ответьте вначале на него ).

----------

Nickson (07.12.2013), Фил (07.12.2013)

----------


## Никитусик

> Кто задает этот вопрос - ответьте вначале на него ).


А кто будет отвечать?)) Вы можете спросить только о том, что ВЫ видите..

----------


## Алик

> А кто будет отвечать?)) Вы можете спросить только о том, что ВЫ видите..


Это уже схоластика..

----------


## Никитусик

Ну, Вам видней. ))

----------


## Элъ

> Стало быть любой вопрос - иллюзия, а ты нашел некую реальность. Кто же тогда отличает иллюзию от реальности? Перестать выбирать - не выбор ли?))


Не, не любой вопрос - иллюзия, а только заданный на бинарном языке ("есть или нет"). 

А раз уж это было сделано под вывеской Дзэна, то самым правильным ответом будет удар по голове чем-то тяжелым.

Попросите кого-нибудь из ближних оказать вам эту услугу. В данной традиции это, кажется, стандартный риторический прием в подобной дискуссии.  :Wink:

----------

Владислав Бро (08.12.2013), Мира Смирнова (07.12.2013)

----------


## Никитусик

> Не, не любой вопрос - иллюзия, а только заданный на бинарном языке ("есть или нет"). 
> 
> А раз уж это было сделано под вывеской Дзэна, то самым правильным ответом будет удар по голове чем-то тяжелым.
> 
> Попросите кого-нибудь из ближних оказать вам эту услугу. В данной традиции это, кажется, стандартный риторический прием в подобной дискуссии.


покажите мне тогда не иллюзорный вопрос?

----------


## Фил

> покажите мне тогда не иллюзорный вопрос?


Каким было ваше лицо до рождения ваших родителей?  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (08.12.2013), Паня (09.12.2013), Эделизи (08.12.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Предлагаю более конкретно посмотреть на вопрос - можно ли выбрать следующую мысль, которая придет в голову?


*Уровень "Я"*. Вам когда нибудь приходилось решать интеллектуальную задачу? Например, при игре в шахматы? Вы сидите и думаете, какой вам сделать ход, перебираете различные варианты, в итоге решаетесь и передвигаете фигуру. 

Играете Вы, выбор делаете Вы.

*Абсолютный уровень.* Мысли человека зависят от многих факторов: пьян он или трезв, устал или бодр, зол или благодушно настроен, испытывает боль или эйфорию. То есть зависят от эмоций и самочувствия. От чего зависят эмоции и самочувствие? От предыдущих действий. От чего зависят действия? 
От намерений. 

Фокус в том, что намерение не равно мысли. Вам случалось, поступать наперекор логике, как будто что то Вас толкает, какое-то еле уловимое состояние? 
*Намерение формируется на уровне "Я".*  (по аналогии с выбором шахматного хода).То есть круг замыкается. И выбор есть. Он зависит от Вас. 

Бдагодаря возможностям уровня "Я" мы совершаем движение на абсолютном уровне. Если речь о буддисте, то уровень "Я" полностью отпадает при просветленнии.

----------

Nickson (07.12.2013), Влад К (08.12.2013), Фил (09.12.2013), Эделизи (08.12.2013)

----------


## Никитусик

> Каким было ваше лицо до рождения ваших родителей?


Шлеп! Только почему этот вопрос истинный, а мой ложный ?

----------


## AlexТ

> Уважаемые форумчане!
> 
> Собственно вопрос - а есть ли выбор?


Выбор в соответствии с конкретной ситуацией конечно есть. Но возможности и то что будет выбрано это результат многих причин и условий.

----------

Влад К (08.12.2013), Мира Смирнова (08.12.2013), Паня (09.12.2013), Фил (09.12.2013)

----------


## Алик

> Шлеп! Только почему этот вопрос истинный, а мой ложный ?


Не хотел бы я иметь такое ( Шлеп, шлеп )  лицо  :Smilie: 
P.S. Видите, Ваш ум опять выбирает.

----------


## Никитусик

> Не хотел бы я иметь такое ( Шлеп, шлеп )  лицо 
> P.S. Видите, Ваш ум опять выбирает.


Хотел, не хотел, ваш, мой. бесконечное думание.

----------


## Алик

> Хотел, не хотел, ваш, мой. бесконечное думание.


А что плохого в думании? Ум - замечательный инструмент, если им пользоваться с умом :Smilie:

----------

Влад К (08.12.2013), Мира Смирнова (08.12.2013), Паня (09.12.2013), Фил (09.12.2013)

----------


## Влад К

> А кто будет отвечать?)) Вы можете спросить только о том, что ВЫ видите..


Вы не тот за кого себя принимаете, как и зеркало не всегда отражает то, что Вы видите. Истинный вопрос, который можно себе задать - кто я? Можете на него ответить?

----------


## Влад К

> Хотел, не хотел, ваш, мой. бесконечное думание.


Ум -это зеркало, которое отражает вещи возникающие перед ним. Оно не выбирает между этим и тем, а просто отражает всё таким, как оно есть

----------


## Никитусик

> Ум -это зеркало, которое отражает вещи возникающие перед ним. Оно не выбирает между этим и тем, а просто отражает всё таким, как оно есть


Могу. Откуда же взялся Ваш ум?

----------


## Влад К

> Могу. Откуда же взялся Ваш ум?


Ум ни откуда не брался и никуда не убирался.

----------

Фил (09.12.2013)

----------


## Никитусик

> Ум ни откуда не брался и никуда не убирался.


))

----------


## Влад К

> ))


Вы говорили, что можете ответить - каков же ваш ответ?

----------


## Никитусик

тук)

----------


## Влад К

> тук)


Настоящего дзеновца не расколишь!))) Хорошо, что не - пук)))

----------

Алексей Л (10.12.2013), Мира Смирнова (09.12.2013)

----------


## Good

> Уважаемые форумчане!
> 
> Собственно вопрос - а есть ли выбор?


Есть *И*ли выбор? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Влад К (09.12.2013)

----------


## Кронус

> Уважаемые форумчане!
> 
> Собственно вопрос - а есть ли выбор?


Ответ находится за пределами "да" и "нет" :Cool:

----------

Влад К (09.12.2013), Фил (09.12.2013)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Уважаемые форумчане!
> 
> Собственно вопрос - а есть ли выбор?


Выбор всегда есть, или вы считаете, что все уже предопределенно?

----------


## Фил

> Выбор всегда есть, или вы считаете, что все уже предопределенно?


Для начала, у Вас не было выбора, в какой стране родиться.
Не было выбора пола.
Не было выбора родителей, окружающей обстановки.
Не было выбора антропометрических показателей (рост, вес, сила, ловкость, выносливость, IQ)
И то, что Вы не будете олимпийским чемпионом по плаванию (например) - это предопределено с рождения.
А присказка "если захотеть - можно в космос полететь" - это все таки для того, чтобы не падать духом.

На данный момент, для меня, например, предопределено, что я не буду пилотом гражданской авиации или профессиональным пианистом.

А если посмотреть внимательнее, то предопределено все.

----------

Алексей Л (10.12.2013)

----------


## Дубинин

> Для начала, у Вас не было выбора, в какой стране родиться.
> Не было выбора пола.
> Не было выбора родителей, окружающей обстановки.
> Не было выбора антропометрических показателей (рост, вес, сила, ловкость, выносливость, IQ)
> И то, что Вы не будете олимпийским чемпионом по плаванию (например) - это предопределено с рождения.
> А присказка "если захотеть - можно в космос полететь" - это все таки для того, чтобы не падать духом.
> 
> На данный момент, для меня, например, предопределено, что я не буду пилотом гражданской авиации или профессиональным пианистом.
> 
> А если посмотреть внимательнее, то предопределено все.


Не, выбор у нас есть, мы всегда можем неведомо-откуда взявшуюся мысль- желание, оформить в виде свободы- хочу сделаю- то, хочу это. Или пофантазировать потом: я мог сделать-то, мог- это))

----------

Мира Смирнова (09.12.2013), Фил (09.12.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Не, выбор у нас есть, 
> мы всегда можем неведомо-откуда взявшуюся мысль- желание, оформить в виде свободы- хочу сделаю- то, хочу это.


Ну вот когда в конечном итоге мы решим сделать "это", то выяснится что "то" мы делать то и не собирались.




> Или пофантазировать потом: я мог сделать-то, мог- это))


Правильно, это уже фантазия  :Smilie: 
Раз Вы уже сделали "это", это  означает, что "то" Вы сделать не могли в тех обстоятельствах, при той обстановке, про том наличии информации и т.д. 

Выбор может быть только  у Буриданова Осла, у которого абсолютно равные, до атома, исходные условия между двумя стогами сена.
В самасаре таких условий не бывает. Хоть атомом, да различается.
Так что, выбор предопределен условиями.

----------


## Дубинин

Тут что понимать под свободой смотря, если свободу просто "быть" в силу причин и условий- то да- такая есть, и подтверждается фактом бытия чего- угодно. Опять- же ощущать себя "свободным"- да часто можно. А свобода быть вне причин и условий- отсутсвует в принципе.

----------

Sadhak (09.12.2013), Влад К (09.12.2013), Мяснов (09.12.2013), Фил (09.12.2013)

----------


## Фил

Кстати, Буриданов Осел свободный выбор сделать может, но в данном случае результат этого выбора абсолютно идентичен другому выбору.
Получается, выбора у него тоже нет.  :Smilie:

----------

Влад К (09.12.2013), Эделизи (10.12.2013)

----------


## Дубинин

Наверное просто часто не понимают, что свобода, это вертуальный термин, который накладывается всегда- после, какого-то события- на свои размышления о различных предпологаемых вариантах этого события, и своего предпологаемого участия в них.( либо на размышления о будущем)

----------

Влад К (09.12.2013), Мяснов (09.12.2013), Фил (09.12.2013)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Для начала, у Вас не было выбора, в какой стране родиться.
> Не было выбора пола.
> Не было выбора родителей, окружающей обстановки.
> Не было выбора антропометрических показателей (рост, вес, сила, ловкость, выносливость, IQ)
> И то, что Вы не будете олимпийским чемпионом по плаванию (например) - это предопределено с рождения.
> А присказка "если захотеть - можно в космос полететь" - это все таки для того, чтобы не падать духом.
> 
> На данный момент, для меня, например, предопределено, что я не буду пилотом гражданской авиации или профессиональным пианистом.
> 
> А если посмотреть внимательнее, то предопределено все.


А вот это все и есть карма  :Big Grin: , вернее результат наших действий, которыми вы сами управляли. Но, вы сможете что то изменить так ведь? А не просто спиться там или покончить собой. Понятно, что жизнь страдание, но можно изменить взгляд и она будет радостью  :Smilie:  Главное не падать духом.

----------

Мира Смирнова (09.12.2013)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Кстати, Буриданов Осел свободный выбор сделать может, но в данном случае результат этого выбора абсолютно идентичен другому выбору.
> Получается, выбора у него тоже нет.


У осла да нет выбора, но у человека он есть и надо использовать эту редкую возможность на  благо всех существ  :Smilie:  Понять, что вы можете сделать очень важное, хорошее, доброе и не уподобиться ослу это уже шаг к освобождению.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Для начала, у Вас не было выбора, в какой стране родиться.
> Не было выбора пола.
> Не было выбора родителей, окружающей обстановки.
> Не было выбора антропометрических показателей (рост, вес, сила, ловкость, выносливость, IQ)
> И то, что Вы не будете олимпийским чемпионом по плаванию (например) - это предопределено с рождения.
> А присказка "если захотеть - можно в космос полететь" - это все таки для того, чтобы не падать духом.
> 
> На данный момент, для меня, например, предопределено, что я не буду пилотом гражданской авиации или профессиональным пианистом.
> 
> А если посмотреть внимательнее, то предопределено все.


Я знаю очень много примеров, когда люди там при полном отсутствии условий достигали целей. И это наверное конечно же не достижение просветления, но счастье, удовлетворение от реззультатов своего труда это точно. Что в свою очередь шаг на пути к Освобождению.

----------

Фил (09.12.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Я знаю очень много примеров, когда люди там при полном отсутствии условий достигали целей. И это наверное конечно же не достижение просветления, но счастье, удовлетворение от реззультатов своего труда это точно. Что в свою очередь шаг на пути к Освобождению.


Они достигали того, что они могли бы в принципе достигнуть.
А то, чего они достигнуть не могли, они не достигли бы, независимо от их желания.

Я не уверен в полном отсутствии условий. Не было бы условий - ничего бы не получилось.
Но это уже зависит от уровня "романтичности".

Если кому то нравится фраза "я могу достичь невозможного", то пожалуйста.
Для меня сама эта фраза - нонсенс.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Они достигали того, что они могли бы в принципе достигнуть.
> А то, чего они достигнуть не могли, они не достигли бы, независимо от их желания.
> 
> Я не уверен в полном отсутствии условий. Не было бы условий - ничего бы не получилось.
> .


У меня как то скажем так пусть будет хороший близкий человек попал под Камаз будучи студентом театрального вуза, и получив серьезные трамвы и фактическую невозможность достижения цели, стал в итоге заслуженным артистом, снимался в фильмах, на концертах и спектаклях поет и танцует...

----------

Мира Смирнова (10.12.2013), Фил (10.12.2013)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

А вот про спортсменов, артистов да и вообще про всех могу кучу историй рассказать, а смысл?

----------

Фил (10.12.2013)

----------


## Андрей П.

> Система поощрений — это совокупность структур нервной системы, участвующих в регулировании и контроле поведения при помощи положительных реакций на действия. Система поощрений наряду с системой наказаний играет основную роль в механизмах закрепления поведения. (с) Вики


Важнейшей частью "Системы поощрений" мозга является гормон дофамин, выработка которого вызывает чувство удовольствия, которое влияет на процессы мотивации.

Другими словами работа мозга полностью обусловлена и подчинена четкому алгоритму: если сумма поощрений > суммы наказаний, тогда выполнение действия, иначе невыполнение действия.

Отдельно хочу остановиться на прозвучавшем выше примере желания выкурить сигарету и о, якобы, существовании выбора этого не сделать. Суть в том, что исходные данные данного примера были предоставлены не полностью. В действительности, кроме мысли о желании выкурить сигарету, существуют множество других мыслей, например:
+ удовольствие от курения;
- вред здоровью;
- нарушение обещания не курить самому себе;
- страх прослыть слабохарактерным для окружающих;
- лень похода в магазин за пачкой сигарет;
- жалко потратить деньги.
Используя простую арифметику*, получаем, что данный абстрактный субъект, ну просто никак не может выбрать курение, так как он (как и все мы) полностью подчинен заложенной в него "программе".

_* - справедливости ради стоит отметить, что у каждой мысли/желания кроме направления есть еще и вес, но суть от этого не меняется._

----------

Фил (10.12.2013), Эделизи (10.12.2013)

----------


## Фил

> У меня как то скажем так пусть будет хороший близкий человек попал под Камаз будучи студентом театрального вуза, и получив серьезные трамвы и фактическую невозможность достижения цели, стал в итоге заслуженным артистом, снимался в фильмах, на концертах и спектаклях поет и танцует...


 А кто-то может быть жив и здоров. Но при отсутствии таланта никаким артистом не станет и фильмах сниматься не будет.
Но вопрос свободы воли сродни религиозному. Спорить бессмысленно, Вы правы.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Тут что понимать под свободой смотря, если свободу просто "быть" в силу причин и условий- то да- такая есть, и подтверждается фактом бытия чего- угодно. Опять- же ощущать себя "свободным"- да часто можно. А свобода быть вне причин и условий- отсутсвует в принципе.


Мы не свободны от закона причин и следствий, то что как раз уже упоминали. 
Но сам термин свобода я теперь определяю как независимомть принятия решения от третьего лица, то есть никто за меня не решает, нет никого, ни бога ни еще кого-то кто мной управляет.
В этом смысле свобода полная- что хочешь то и делай, все условия что мы видим -результат наших решений, никто кроме нас в этом не "виноват""

----------

Мира Смирнова (10.12.2013)

----------


## Фил

> В этом смысле свобода полная- что хочешь то и делай, все условия что мы видим -результат наших решений, никто кроме нас в этом не "виноват""


 Иной раз можно задуматься над тем, "а мог ли я тогда принять другое решение?"
и выяснится, что другого решения то быть и не могло.
А если результат был неопределен и альтернативное решение Вы все таки могли принять - тогда получается что то решение, которое Вы выбрали, Вы выбрали случайно, а вовсе не по своей воле.

Но это кому как нравится  :Smilie: 
Мне непонятно как при отсутствии "я" могут приниматься решения.
Мира Смирнова очень правильно заметила, что только на относительном уровне.

----------


## Алик

Как в  молодости прочитал "Любой исход - это Ваше истинное предназначение" (не помню автора -может,Чжуань-Цзы), так сразу и успокоился  :Smilie: . Фатализм -тоже своеобразная религия, у меня сосед парашютист - так он говорит, что все, кто прыгают с парашютом, фаталисты.

----------

Мира Смирнова (10.12.2013), Фил (10.12.2013), Эделизи (10.12.2013)

----------


## Дубинин

> Мы не свободны от закона причин и следствий, то что как раз уже упоминали. 
> Но сам термин свобода я теперь определяю как независимомть принятия решения от третьего лица, то есть никто за меня не решает, нет никого, ни бога ни еще кого-то кто мной управляет.
> В этом смысле свобода полная- что хочешь то и делай, все условия что мы видим -результат наших решений, никто кроме нас в этом не "виноват""


Это очередная фантазия- тобишь просто мысль. А реально вы в связи со всеми событиями и существами в мире. Ваши решения зависят от всего; от еды и её производства и доставки и людей вас сегодня ловко объехавших на дороге, от дворника не сломавшего вам ногу- вовремя посыпанным песком на гололёд, от магнитной бури на солнце, от миллиона и миллиарда событий и людей)))

----------

Мяснов (10.12.2013), Паня (12.12.2013), Фил (10.12.2013), Эделизи (10.12.2013)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Иной раз можно задуматься над тем, "а мог ли я тогда принять другое решение?"
> Мира Смирнова очень правильно заметила, что только на относительном уровне.


Поставим вопрос по-другому, что может помешать мне принять другое решение?

А я и не намекал про отсутствие я, ведь решения можно принимать и неконцептуально, или это у нас свобода а в Дхармакае детерминированность?

----------

Фил (10.12.2013)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Это очередная фантазия- тобишь просто мысль. А реально вы в связи со всеми событиями и существами в мире. Ваши решения зависят от всего; от еды и её производства и доставки и людей вас сегодня ловко объехавших на дороге, от дворника не сломавшего вам ногу- вовремя посыпанным песком на гололёд, от магнитной бури на солнце, от миллиона и миллиарда событий и людей)))


Если бы материя определяла сознание то мы бы никогда не освободились

----------


## Дубинин

> Если бы материя определяла сознание то мы бы никогда не освободились


По мнению многих буддистов, наоборот, если-бы материя и сознание, не были-бы взаимозависимы, мы-бы не освободились)))

----------

Фил (10.12.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Поставим вопрос по-другому, что может помешать мне принять другое решение?


"Другое решение" Вы можете "принять" только когда эта ситуация уйдет в прошлое и Вы будете ее анализировать в ретроспективе.
В момент принятия решения, другого решения нет.

----------

Алик (10.12.2013), Дубинин (10.12.2013), Мяснов (10.12.2013)

----------


## Андрей П.

> Если бы материя определяла сознание то мы бы никогда не освободились





> По мнению многих буддистов, наоборот, если-бы материя и сознание, не были-бы взаимозависимы, мы-бы не освободились)))


А от чего вы освободились?

----------

Алик (10.12.2013), Эделизи (10.12.2013)

----------


## Алекс Андр

странный спор: есть выбор, нет выбора. да человек, если конечно он не просветленный, каждое мгновение совершает какой-то выбор, каждое мгновение занят мыслями: надо мне это или не надо. остановить этот поток мыслей и перестать выбирать, - сатори. :Smilie: 
Юноша по имени Ямаока Тессю, изучая дзен, ходил от одного мастера к другому. Пришел он и к Докуону из Секоку. Желая показать свои достижения в дзен, он сказал: – И ум, и Будда, и все чувствующие существа в конечном итоге не существуют. Истинная природа явлений – пустота. Нет ни осознания, ни заблуждения, ни мудреца, ни бездарности. Нет ни награды, ни потери. Спокойно куривший Докуон молчал. Неожиданно он сильно стукнул Ямаоку своей бамбуковой трубкой. Юноша сильно рассердился – Если ничего не существует, – спросил Докуон, – то откуда взялся этот гнев?

----------

Алексей Л (10.12.2013)

----------


## Фил

> А от чего вы освободились?


От неправильного воззрения.

----------

Алексей Л (10.12.2013), Алик (10.12.2013)

----------


## Фил

> странный спор: есть выбор, нет выбора. да человек, если конечно он не просветленный, каждое мгновение совершает какой-то выбор, каждое мгновение занят мыслями: надо мне это или не надо.


Выбор есть, свободы выбора нет  :Smilie: 
Как и вообще свободы в самсаре.
Чтобы появилась свобода, надо освободиться.

----------

Алик (10.12.2013), Мира Смирнова (10.12.2013), Федор Ф (10.12.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Если бы материя определяла сознание то мы бы никогда не освободились


Буддизм не дуалистичен.
Он вообще несубастанционален.

----------


## Алик

> странный спор: есть выбор, нет выбора. да человек, если конечно он не просветленный, каждое мгновение совершает какой-то выбор, каждое мгновение занят мыслями: надо мне это или не надо. остановить этот поток мыслей и перестать выбирать, - сатори.
> Юноша по имени Ямаока Тессю, изучая дзен, ходил от одного мастера к другому. Пришел он и к мастеру Догену из Секоку. Желая показать свои достижения в понимании философии дзен, он сказал: – И ум, и Будда, и все земные существа в конечном итоге не существуют. Истинная природа вещей – пустота. Нет ни осведомления, ни иллюзии, ни мудреца, ни бездарности. Нет ни награды, ни потери. Доген молчал и спокойно курил. Неожиданно он сильно стукнул Ямаоку своей бамбуковой трубкой. Юноша сильно рассердился – Если ничего не существует, – спросил Доген, – то откуда взялся этот гнев?


Это что-то новое. Курящий Доген ! И что он курил, если табак привезли из Америки только через 300 лет после его ухода?

----------

Алексей Л (10.12.2013), Фил (10.12.2013), Эделизи (10.12.2013)

----------


## Эделизи

> Это что-то новое. Курящий Доген ! И что он курил, если табак привезли из Америки только через 300 лет после его ухода?


Может, позднейший тезка?

----------


## Фил

> Это что-то новое. Курящий Доген ! И что он курил, если табак привезли из Америки только через 300 лет после его ухода?


Байки "за буддизм"  :Smilie: 
Кстати эта обобщающая история (а таких много, кому-то кто-то на ногу наступил, камень бросил, стал ходить кругами, ударил палкой и т.д.), как доказательство того, что что-то на самом деле то якобы есть.

Показывает на самом деле, что это "что-то" есть на относительном уровне для непросветленного человека, только и всего.
Теория изучена, а практика - еще нет.

----------

Алик (10.12.2013)

----------


## Алекс Андр

> Выбор есть, свободы выбора нет 
> Как и вообще свободы в самсаре.
> Чтобы появилась свобода, надо освободится.


неправда. вот еще одна знаменитая история:
Врата рая

Солдат по имени Нобусиге пришёл к Хакуину и спросил: "Правда ли, что есть рай и ад?".
"Кто ты?" - спросил Хакуин.
"Я - самурай" - ответил воин.
"Ты - самурай! - воскликнул Хакуин. - Что за начальник держит тебя в своём войске? У тебя лицо, как у нищего".
Нобусиге так рассвирепел, что начал вытаскивать свой меч, но Хакуин продолжал:
"У тебя есть меч! Но, наверное, он слишком туп, чтобы снести мне голову".
Когда Нобусиге вытащил меч, Хакуин заметил: "Тут открываются двери в ад".
При этих словах самурай, почувствовавший себя учеником мастера, вложил меч в ножны и поклонился.
"Здесь открываются врата рая" - сказал Хакуин.

----------


## Фил

Я эти истории знаю.
Мне вообще Чистые Земли Аммитабы нравятся, 
куда лучше чем Ниббана какая-то  :Smilie: 

Я думаю, что после смерти, попаду туда!  :Smilie:

----------

Паня (12.12.2013)

----------


## Алекс Андр

> Это что-то новое. Курящий Доген ! И что он курил, если табак привезли из Америки только через 300 лет после его ухода?


Прошу прощения, в оригинале не Доген, а Докуон. взял с нета с ошибкой.

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> ...или это у нас свобода а в Дхармакае детерминированность?


Небольшая поправка: Дхармакая - это новое (и очень своеобразное) явление в тайской тхераваде. Не думаю, что кто-то из форумных тхеравадинов себя к ней относит.

А насчет детерминированности - нет конечно. Четана - воля. Все чем-то обусловлено, но не предопределено.

----------

Фил (10.12.2013)

----------


## Дубинин

> А от чего вы освободились?


А как-же, с утра, от много- чего (и в туалете и так - по жизни). А буддисты так вообще "хвалу взваимозависимости" пишут, и сутры изучают про связки тросника-как сознание с телом взаимно существуют))

----------

Фил (10.12.2013)

----------


## Фил

> А я и не намекал про отсутствие я, ведь решения можно принимать и неконцептуально, или это у нас свобода а в Дхармакае детерминированность?


А я и вообще не понял сначала, при чем тут Дхармакая. Думал это термин какой-то  :Smilie: 
Кстати Лаплас и Гёдель были детерменистами.

----------


## Алексей Л

> По мнению многих буддистов, наоборот, если-бы материя и сознание, не были-бы взаимозависимы, мы-бы не освободились)))


Согласен что взаимосвязаны, не согласен что наши решения зависят только от материального

----------


## Алексей Л

> "Другое решение" Вы можете "принять" только когда эта ситуация уйдет в прошлое и Вы будете ее анализировать в ретроспективе.
> В момент принятия решения, другого решения нет.


У кого нет? Вот у вас сейчас есть выбор как ответить и ли нет?

----------


## Алик

Свобода воли, детерминированность - это все   концепции, придуманные умом для личного употребления. Где в природе свобода воли ?

----------

Фил (10.12.2013)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Выбор есть, свободы выбора нет 
> Как и вообще свободы в самсаре.
> Чтобы появилась свобода, надо освободиться.


Ах вот вы о чем, глубоко копнули. Но ведь как тогда освободиться из сансары если нет свободы выбора? И наводящий вопрос, тогда кто-то другой делает выбор за вас?

----------


## Алексей Л

> Буддизм не дуалистичен.
> Он вообще несубастанционален.


Фил, это все софистика, конкретно можете ривести пример когда нет свободы выбора?

----------


## Aion

> Мне непонятно как при отсутствии "я" могут приниматься решения.


Ну, тут два варианта возможны: или "мне" в кавычки взять, или "решения"...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Фил (10.12.2013)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Я эти истории знаю.
> Мне вообще Чистые Земли Аммитабы нравятся, 
> куда лучше чем Ниббана какая-то 
> 
> Я думаю, что после смерти, попаду туда!


Расскажите как оно там, может мы тоже захотим :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> У кого нет? Вот у вас сейчас есть выбор как ответить и ли нет?


Нет выбора, приходится отвечать  :Smilie: 





> Ах вот вы о чем, глубоко копнули. Но ведь как тогда освободиться из сансары если нет свободы выбора?


Уж никак не с помощью принятия решения "освободится от самсары".
Я не отрицаю полезность этого решения на относительном уровне. 
Об этом и в суттах говорится




> И наводящий вопрос, тогда кто-то другой делает выбор за вас?


Кто делает? Не понимаю что Вы имели в виду?

----------


## Фил

> Фил, это все софистика, конкретно можете ривести пример когда нет свободы выбора?


А софистика это ругательство теперь?
Например, любое Ваше действие.
Например - Вы написали это сообщение.

----------


## Фил

> Расскажите как оно там, может мы тоже захотим


В Чистых Землях то? Шикарно!
Амитаба там!
Кто ж туда не хочет  :Smilie: 

(Это я все к тому, что обусловленному уму на начальном этапе не обойтись без красочных картинок и концепций)

----------

Алексей Л (10.12.2013), Алик (10.12.2013)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Небольшая поправка: Дхармакая - это новое (и очень своеобразное) явление в тайской тхераваде. Не думаю, что кто-то из форумных тхеравадинов себя к ней относит.
> 
> А насчет детерминированности - нет конечно. Четана - воля. Все чем-то обусловлено, но не предопределено.


Тут речь о Дхармакае в контесксте одного из просветленных измерений, относится только к тантрическим учениям.

----------

Мира Смирнова (10.12.2013)

----------


## Алик

> Фил, это все софистика, конкретно можете ривести пример когда нет свободы выбора?


Все происходит в это мгновение, где здесь свобода? Кот лежал на батарее, спрыгнул и поплелся в комнату, где улегся на другую батарею. Это свобода выбора или нет? 
Ум думает, что есть свобода выбора. На самом деле мысли скользят от прошлого к будущему и ум думает, что он что-то решает. При этом проскакивается настоящее, которое и есть реальность ).

----------

Фил (10.12.2013)

----------


## Андрей П.

> Но ведь как тогда освободиться из сансары если нет свободы выбора?


Ваше тело/мозг/эго/"я" не могут освободиться никак, "Ваше" сознание уже свободно. Осознать это - означает "освободиться из сансары". Я так понимаю.

----------

Алик (10.12.2013), Фил (10.12.2013), Эделизи (10.12.2013)

----------


## Андрей П.

> От неправильного воззрения.


Осталось только от правильного воззрения освободиться.

----------

Алик (10.12.2013), Фил (10.12.2013)

----------


## Aion

> Кто делает?


Бессознательное: 


> Центральная проблема - по сути, единственная проблема, стоящая перед человеком, это проблема выбора. Проблема выбора не есть специфически человеческая проблема; так, например, окунь, ощутивший определенную вибрацию в воде, стоит перед выбором: включить программу бегства (если это опасность), программу охоты (если это съедобно) или проигнорировать сигнал. (Подобного сорта колебания перед выбором дальнейшего поведения хорошо заметны у домашних животных.) Однако наличие сознания вносит в проблему выбора у человека такие особенности, что она меняется качественно.
> У каждого живого существа имеется центр, принимающий решения относительно дальнейшего поведения, то есть включающий ту или иную программу подсознания. Этот центр функционирует как некоторая особая программа, именуемая далее программой выбора, которая осуществляет, так сказать, общее руководство. Эта программа получает от других программ только информацию, в каком-то смысле существенную для живого существа в целом (опасность, голод, интерес и т. п.), и, проведя ее грубый, но быстрый анализ (иначе ничего не успеешь и упустишь добычу, либо съедят тебя самого), реализует выбор, включая после этого соответствующую программу действий.
> В реальной жизни иногда (а в зоопсихологических экспериментах зачастую) программа выбора становится в тупик. Животное как бы не знает, как поступить, и ведет себя "человеческим", а правильнее сказать, атавистическим образом, включая более древние и примитивные программы: впадает в истерику, падает в обморок и т. п.
> Сложность работы программы выбора заключается еще и в том, что сигналы, которые она получает от инициирующих ее программ, несут не только информацию в чистом виде, но всегда еще определенную энергию, в соответствии со степенью важности сигнала. Если уровень этой энергии слишком высок (например, немедленно угрожающая опасность!), программа выбора начинает работать хуже, то есть идти по более древним, примитивным и менее дифференцированным путям, но зато быстрее. Аналогично, действие программы выбора ухудшается, если поступающие сигналы противоречат друг другу, то есть требуют различных и несовместимых реакций (Буриданов осел).
> Появление у человека сознания выразилось в том, что он получил дополнительную возможность принимать участие в формировании программы выбора. Представление о том, что он производит выбор сам, то есть сознательно, крайне наивно, хотя у подсознания есть веские причины для культивирования подобного мнения. Правильнее представлять себе огромный айсберг программы выбора, маленькая верхушка которого показывается с появлением у человека сознания. По существу, сознание человека чрезвычайно беспомощно. Он может одновременно держать в сознании очень малое число предметов, понятий. Сознание напоминает глупого короля, окруженного толпой советников-референтов (программ подсознания), к которым он постоянно должен обращаться за справкой в течение переговоров. При этом минимально сложную информацию король понять или запомнить не может; сам он мыслит в достаточно примитивных терминах: да-нет, хорошо-плохо, выгодно-невыгодно и т. п. Однако роль короля довольно существенна: он должен подписать или отвергнуть основные указы и законы, то есть принять решение; другое дело, как истолкует эти законы изворотливый министр-подсознание.
> В ситуации сознательного выбора сознание фактически беспомощно, так как оценку вариантов производит не оно, а подсознание. Единственное, что может сделать сознание в случае колебаний, то есть когда программа выбора не отдает решительного предпочтения одному из вариантов, это следующее: иным способом распределить внимание, то есть определить заново, какие именно программы подсознания должны рассмотреть возникшую ситуацию. Если повезет, то, перестроив пару раз свой взгляд на вещи, конфликт можно разрешить.
> 
> Авессалом Подводный
> Психология подсознания

----------

Алик (10.12.2013), Фил (10.12.2013)

----------


## Алексей Л

> А я и вообще не понял сначала, при чем тут Дхармакая. Думал это термин какой-то 
> Кстати Лаплас и Гёдель были детерменистами.


Понятно, в тхераваде этого нет, тогда забираю слова обратно.

Ничего не знаю про Лапласа (математик?)  и Геделя  :Frown:

----------


## Алексей Л

> Свобода воли, детерминированность - это все   концепции, придуманные умом для личного употребления. Где в природе свобода воли ?


Может мы о разных вещах рассуждаем. Но кто может ограничить вас в ваших мыслях?

----------


## Алексей Л

> Нет выбора, приходится отвечать 
> 
> 
> 
> Уж никак не с помощью принятия решения "освободится от самсары".
> Я не отрицаю полезность этого решения на относительном уровне. 
> Об этом и в суттах говорится
> 
> 
> Кто делает? Не понимаю что Вы имели в виду?


Вы можете и не отвечать, вот сейчас вы лукавите.
Вот я и спрашиваю если не вы делаете выбор (то есть принимаете решение ) то значит кто-то другой?

----------


## Алексей Л

> А софистика это ругательство теперь?
> Например, любое Ваше действие.
> Например - Вы написали это сообщение.


То есть это был не мой выбор писать или нет?

----------

Фил (10.12.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Ничего не знаю про Лапласа (математик?)  и Геделя


Лаплас - математик, астроном, физик, философ.
На вопрос Наполеона "где же в его системе Бог" сказал, что оно ему не требуется.
Автор гипотезы о происхождении Солнечной системы.
Создатель теории вероятности.

Курт Гедель - светило математики 20 века, известен теоремой о неполноте, которую Вассерман использует не по назначению  :Smilie:

----------

Алексей Л (10.12.2013)

----------


## Алик

> Может мы о разных вещах рассуждаем. Но кто может ограничить вас в ваших мыслях?


Это точно, "иллюзия в мире иллюзий - 100% реальна".

----------

Фил (10.12.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Вы можете и не отвечать, вот сейчас вы лукавите.
> Вот я и спрашиваю если не вы делаете выбор (то есть принимаете решение ) то значит кто-то другой?


До какого-то момента, пока все происходит в будущем - могу не отвечать.
Но будущего то нет. Это теория.
Это все проекции ума.
А вот действие, когда я отвечаю или не отвечаю.
И тут возможно что-то одно. Я не могу одновременно отвечать и не-отвечать.





> То есть это был не мой выбор писать или нет?


Не Ваш, и не мой и вообще - ничей.

----------

Алик (10.12.2013)

----------


## Алексей Л

> В Чистых Землях то? Шикарно!
> Амитаба там!
> Кто ж туда не хочет 
> 
> (Это я все к тому, что обусловленному уму на начальном этапе не обойтись без красочных картинок и концепций)
> 
> Вложение 15562


"Нет ничего" только пожалуй в тхераваде )

Ну и на кой вам свобода если ничего нет, смысл?

----------


## Фил

> "Нет ничего" только пожалуй в тхераваде )
> Ну и на кой вам свобода если ничего нет, смысл?


Смысла тоже нет!

----------

Алексей Л (10.12.2013), Алик (10.12.2013)

----------


## Aion

> Создатель теории вероятности.


А не Паскаль с Ферма разве создатели?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Алексей Л

> Все происходит в это мгновение, где здесь свобода? Кот лежал на батарее, спрыгнул и поплелся в комнату, где улегся на другую батарею. Это свобода выбора или нет? 
> Ум думает, что есть свобода выбора. На самом деле мысли скользят от прошлого к будущему и ум думает, что он что-то решает. При этом проскакивается настоящее, которое и есть реальность ).


Ну примерно так до тех пор пока вы на поводу у своих чувств. Духовное развитие поворачивает этот процесс вспять, но это уже выш выбор сделать решение или не делать

----------


## Фил

> А не Паскаль с Ферма разве создатели?


Не придирайтесь  :Smilie:

----------


## Алексей Л

> Ваше тело/мозг/эго/"я" не могут освободиться никак, "Ваше" сознание уже свободно. Осознать это - означает "освободиться из сансары". Я так понимаю.


Ну а если сознание свободно, то есть свобода выбора, так?

----------


## Фил

> Ну а если сознание свободно, то есть свобода выбора, так?


Когда сознание свободно, то выбирать нечего. Ниббана!

----------

Алик (10.12.2013), Федор Ф (10.12.2013)

----------


## Алик

> Ну примерно так до тех пор пока вы на поводу у своих чувств. Духовное развитие поворачивает этот процесс вспять, но это уже выш выбор сделать решение или не делать


Ум поворачивает, выбирает, и т.д. 
Ваш ум , создающий одну иллюзию за другой и Вы - это одно  или разное?

----------

Фил (10.12.2013)

----------


## Алексей Л

> До какого-то момента, пока все происходит в будущем - могу не отвечать.
> Но будущего то нет. Это теория.
> Это все проекции ума.
> А вот действие, когда я отвечаю или не отвечаю.
> И тут возможно что-то одно. Я не могу одновременно отвечать и не-отвечать.


То есть правильно ли я понимю что Вы не можете принять решение сегодня о том что будете делать завтра? Потому что будущего нет но при этом уже все предопределено зарвнее и от вас ничего не зависит?




> Не Ваш, и не мой и вообще - ничей.


То есть все предопределено, даже что вы будете делать через год? Ведь вы не в силах изменить, нет выбора

----------


## Алексей Л

> Когда сознание свободно, то выбирать нечего. Ниббана!


Свобода в моем понимании, повторяюсь, -это свобода мышления, есть два варианта, либо вы свободно мыслите, либо мысли создает кто-то другой. Если есть свобода мышления то есть и выбор.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Ум поворачивает, выбирает, и т.д. 
> Ваш ум , создающий одну иллюзию за другой и Вы - это одно  или разное?


Это одно и то же, ум=я

----------


## Алик

> Это одно и то же, ум=я


Ни то и ни другое  :Smilie:  Не одно и не разное.

----------

Фил (10.12.2013)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Ни то и ни другое  Не одно и не разное.


Друзъя, уже за полночь и я уже тупо соображаю что значит  "ни одно и не разное " или Фил "Я не могу одновременно отвечать и не-отвечать."
Спокойной ночи!

----------

Алик (10.12.2013)

----------


## Алик

> Друзъя, уже за полночь и я уже тупо соображаю что значит  "ни одно и не разное " или Фил "Я не могу одновременно отвечать и не-отвечать."
> Спокойной ночи!


А в Москве 15 часов, сна ни в одном глазу  :Smilie:

----------

Мира Смирнова (11.12.2013), Фил (10.12.2013)

----------


## Алекс Андр

мы живем в сансаре, где все следствия обусловлены причинами. если из двух-трех-двадцати возможных вариантов развития событий состоялся один, это значит что у этого была причина, - мой выбор. осознанный или нет, обдуманный или нет, умный или глупый, правильный или нет, - неважно. задумывался я о будущем в момент поступка или нет, тоже неважно. выбор сделал я. и как результат, - накопил карму. все остальное, - умствование. попытка натянуть реальность на свою философскую концепцию :Smilie:

----------

Мира Смирнова (11.12.2013)

----------


## Фил

> То есть правильно ли я понимю что Вы не можете принять решение сегодня о том что будете делать завтра?


А кто-то может сказать, что он будет делать завтра?!
Председатель МАССОЛИта Берлиоз тоже вот планировал что-то на завтра!




> Потому что будущего нет но при этом уже все предопределено зарвнее и от вас ничего не зависит?
> То есть все предопределено, даже что вы будете делать через год? Ведь вы не в силах изменить, нет выбора


Вы путаете фатализм (все предопределено) и детерменизм (отсутствие свободы воли).
Миллиард окружающих обстоятельств меняется каждую миллисекунду и именно эти обстоятельства и определяют Ваше дальнейшее поведение.
Причем не только материальные обстоятельства в оружающей среде, но и нематериальные мысли, информация и эмоции.




> Свобода в моем понимании, повторяюсь, -это свобода мышления, есть два варианта, 
> либо вы свободно мыслите, либо мысли создает кто-то другой. 
> Если есть свобода мышления то есть и выбор.


Есть еще третий вариант - мысли сами себя мыслят.

----------

Алик (10.12.2013)

----------


## Фил

> мы живем в сансаре, где все следствия обусловлены причинами. если из двух-трех-двадцати возможных вариантов развития событий состоялся один, это значит что у этого была причина, - мой выбор.


То что Вы родились в Одессе (у Вас в профиле указано, может Вы и в другом месте родились, я не знаю) это Ваш выбор?
Только не говорите, что да  :Smilie:

----------


## Алекс Андр

на момент моего рождения меня как личности не существовало. личность (эго) формируется как правило в течении первых двух-трех лет. это период, когда человек начинает себя позиционировать отдельно от окружающего мира. до этого он просто не осознает различия между собой и окружающими. ему больно, - он плачет. ему радостно, - он смеется. но мыслей типа: "это Я, а это не Я" у него поначалу нет. что уж говорить о моменте рождения, и уж тем более о выборе родителей и места рождения, когда он в бардо :Smilie:

----------

Алик (10.12.2013), Мира Смирнова (11.12.2013), Фил (10.12.2013)

----------


## Фил

Значит Вы можете признать, что какие-то события от Вас и Вашего выбора не зависят?
А от Вас зависит, например, я принял решение съесть апельсин - я беру апельсин - я съедаю апельсин.
А при отсутствии апельсина эта цепочка точно такая же будет?

----------


## Угпут

> Свобода в моем понимании, повторяюсь, -это свобода мышления, есть два варианта, либо вы свободно мыслите, либо мысли создает кто-то другой. Если есть свобода мышления то есть и выбор.


Толпа народа в вагоне метро свободна или нет? Свобода мышления - такая же фикция...
Свобода ОТ мышления - другое дело.

----------

Алик (10.12.2013), Фил (10.12.2013)

----------


## Алекс Андр

> Значит Вы можете признать, что какие-то события от Вас и Вашего выбора не зависят?
> А от Вас зависит, например, я принял решение съесть апельсин - я беру апельсин - я съедаю апельсин.
> А при отсутствии апельсина эта цепочка точно такая же будет?


конечно. никто не хочет умирать, но почему-то все когда-то умирают. это явно не их выбор.
но это не корректное замечание. есть ситуации, когда выбора у нас нет, и тогда мы не выбираем. а есть ситуации, когда выбор у нас есть, и тогда мы можем выбрать, а можем не делать этого и просто положиться на случай или Провидение, - это уж как угодно.

----------

Мира Смирнова (11.12.2013), Фил (10.12.2013)

----------


## Фил

> а есть ситуации, когда выбор у нас есть, и тогда мы можем выбрать


Вот хоть одну такую ситуацию вспомните или придумайте.
Если есть апельсин и есть я, я съедаю апельсин.
Редуцируем.
У меня возникло желание (потребность, мысль) съесть апельсин.
Что будет в отсутствии этого желания?
Нет желания, но я съедаю апельсин.
Редуцируем.
Что будет в отсутствии силы воли, дисциплины съесть апельсин в отсутствии желания?

И так далее, до бесконечности.
Мы не найдем "атом свободы воли"

----------

Алик (10.12.2013)

----------


## Алекс Андр

нет, так не годиться, слишком упрощенно. у меня есть апельсин. я хочу его съесть, но не ем, например из вредности или худею, или лучше отдам его жене и детям. либо наоборот. у меня нет апельсина и я его нехочу, но мне нужны витамины ипоэтому я пойду в магазин и куплю себе любимому целых два :Smilie:

----------

Алик (10.12.2013), Мира Смирнова (11.12.2013), Фил (10.12.2013)

----------


## Фил

> нет, так не годиться, слишком упрощенно. у меня есть апельсин. я хочу его съесть, но не ем, например из вредности или худею, или лучше отдам его жене и детям. либо наоборот. у меня нет апельсина и я его нехочу, но мне нужны витамины ипоэтому я пойду в магазин и куплю себе любимому целых два


Вы сами привели примеры, в которых на Ваш "свободный выбор" что-то да влияет.
Я ... - потому что ...
Я ... - потому что ...
Какой же он свободный?

Если пример слишком грубый, то даже с тонким примером, наподобие
"я могу подумать это, а могу подумать то" тоже выяснится обусловленность.

----------

Алик (10.12.2013), Мира Смирнова (11.12.2013)

----------


## Алекс Андр

стоп стоп. не надо путать решение, обусловленное обстоятельствами и осознанно принятое решение. 
решение, обусловленное обстоятельствами, может быть и прямо противоположным. я под влиянием внезапно вспыхнувшего эгоизма могу послать всех в верхнюю часть ноги и сам съесть апельсин :Smilie:

----------

Мира Смирнова (11.12.2013)

----------


## Фил

> стоп стоп. не надо путать решение, обусловленное обстоятельствами и осознанно принятое решение.


"Осознанно принятое решение" принимается без учета обстоятельств?




> решение, обусловленное обстоятельствами, может быть и прямо противоположным. я под влиянием внезапно вспыхнувшего эгоизма могу послать всех в верхнюю часть ноги и сам съесть апельсин


В том то и дело, что нам кажется что это "внезапно".
А потом выясняется, что вовсе то и не внезапно.

Пуля тоже прилетает внезапно.
А с точки зрения наблюдателя на пуле - может быть очень длительное путешествие.
Релятивизм.  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (10.12.2013), Влад К (10.12.2013)

----------


## Алекс Андр

> "Осознанно принятое решение" принимается без учета обстоятельств?
> 
> 
> В том то и дело, что нам кажется что это "внезапно".
> А потом выясняется, что вовсе то и не внезапно.
> 
> Пуля тоже прилетает внезапно.
> А с точки зрения наблюдателя на пуле - может быть очень длительное путешествие.
> Релятивизм.


Осознанно принятое решение принимается c учетом обстоятельств, но, заметьте, *принимается*. повторюсь, мы живем в сфере обусловленного и мы, живущие здесь, не можем не быть обусловленными обстоятельствами. даже Будда, находясь в человеческом теле, вынужден был жить по законам Мира Людей и в конце концов оставил свое тело. свобода выбора предполагает не отсутствие обусловленности, а осознанный выбор из множества обусловленных вариантов

----------

Влад К (10.12.2013), Мира Смирнова (11.12.2013)

----------


## Дубинин

Есть в момент выбора намерения; делать одно или другое, потом читтасика сомнения, затем, вовлечение в аргументацию, и в конце- невозможность не делать, и где пряталась свобода, как не в поздней мысли "я выбирал!"?)))

----------

Влад К (10.12.2013), Фил (11.12.2013)

----------


## Алекс Андр

да, пользуясь именно такой моделью бандиты девяностых аргументировали: "не мы такие, - жизнь такая". однако в одной и той же ситуации разные люди поступают по-разному. идут двое ночью по темной улице. внезапно их останавливают двое и пытаются грабить. один бросается наутек, а второй начинает отбиваться. обстоятельства у обоих одинаковые и времени выстроить логическую цепочку и тщательно обдумать свои поступки нет. однако поступают они не одинаково, а прямо противоположно. почему? потому что причина их поступков находится не снаружи, а внутри ума. :Smilie:

----------

Алексей Л (11.12.2013), Влад К (10.12.2013), Мира Смирнова (11.12.2013)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> А кто-то может быть жив и здоров. Но при отсутствии таланта никаким артистом не станет и фильмах сниматься не будет.
> Но вопрос свободы воли сродни религиозному. Спорить бессмысленно, Вы правы.


И здесь есть смысл подумать. Вроде бы получается, что с одной стороны у нас нет выбора условий рождения, которые влияют на наше настоящее и  будущее - например вы привели пример допустим рождение ослом очень показательно и правильно, но и момент смерти мы не можем никак изменить - то есть получается, все предопределено. И вроде бы и есть свобода воли, но осел например или волк будет делать очень предсказуемые вещи и его поведение практически аксиоматично. И вот даже человек например может ли он изменить свою судьбу? Понятно, что все это условно, но и то кто кем станет тоже в большей степени предопределено или даже точно предопределено, так или иначе, но как то вот я считаю что мы тогда имеем право выбора осознанного в действиях и поступках повседневно в мелочах - сознание то у нас есть. Для этого и нужна мотивация и нужно успокоение ума - шине, лхагтонг, чтобы процессы в разных эмоциональных и критических ситуациях были осознанны и управляемы мотивировано, исходя из сострадания хотя бы близким, про всех говорить пока рано. Ну или хотя бы не навредить.

----------


## Алексей Л

> А кто-то может сказать, что он будет делать завтра?!
> Председатель МАССОЛИта Берлиоз тоже вот планировал что-то на завтра!


Никто не может знать, но вы же можете принять решение завтра пойти в кино, или вы в последнюю минуту все решаете?




> Вы путаете фатализм (все предопределено) и детерменизм (отсутствие свободы воли).
> Миллиард окружающих обстоятельств меняется каждую миллисекунду и именно эти обстоятельства и определяют Ваше дальнейшее поведение.
> Причем не только материальные обстоятельства в оружающей среде, но и нематериальные мысли, информация и эмоции.


Вы правы, я путаю фатализм и детерминизм и отдаю в этом отчет так как в данном контексте это не столь важно.
Обстоятельства меняются, да, но это не значит что два человека в одних и тех же обстоятельствах примут такое же решение. 




> Есть еще третий вариант - мысли сами себя мыслят.


Сами по себе мысли не рождаются. Только ум (живое существо) может породить их, только мы можем породить вселенную, без нас она не существует

----------


## Алексей Л

> Толпа народа в вагоне метро свободна или нет? Свобода мышления - такая же фикция...
> Свобода ОТ мышления - другое дело.


То есть вы способны не мыслить?

----------


## Фил

> Никто не может знать, но вы же можете принять решение завтра пойти в кино, или вы в последнюю минуту все решаете?


Завтра я могу и передумать.  :Smilie: 




> Вы правы, я путаю фатализм и детерминизм и отдаю в этом отчет так как в данном контексте это не столь важно.
> Обстоятельства меняются, да, но это не значит что два человека в одних и тех же обстоятельствах примут такое же решение.





> один бросается наутек, а второй начинает отбиваться. обстоятельства у обоих одинаковые и времени выстроить логическую цепочку и тщательно обдумать свои поступки нет. однако поступают они не одинаково, а прямо противоположно. почему? потому что причина их поступков находится не снаружи, а внутри ума.


А почему вы оба решили, что поступки разных людей должны быть идентичными?!
Один - мастер спорта по боксу. У другого - черепно-мозговая травма, нет кости в черепе и 5 детей на иждивении.
Один умеет драться, другой - вообще не умеет.

Я понимаю ваш ход мыслей.
Вы делите все обстоятельства на обстоятельства непреодолимой силы (форс мажор) и обстоятельства где якобы можно принять решение.
Т.е. если ураган, или падение метеорита - тут от нас ничего не зависит.
А вот если надо поставить подпись на договоре - то я могу ставить, а могу и не ставить.
Да вот только если вы этот договор подписали, то при том наборе условий, вы не могли его не подписать.
Можно потом размышлять "а вот если бы я его не подписал". Но ведь подписали же?
Это вы его сейчас, возможно, не стали бы подписывать, но вчера то подписали?
И будет эта же самая ситуация в точности до атома воспроизведенная - подпишите.

(Но вы, правда, считаете, что, почему то нет)





> Сами по себе мысли не рождаются. Только ум (живое существо) может породить их, только мы можем породить вселенную, без нас она не существует


Ум это контейнер, это инструмент. 
Он мысли не порождает.
Мысли сами в уме друг на друга как бусины нанизываются.

----------

Алик (11.12.2013), Влад К (11.12.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Осознанно принятое решение принимается c учетом обстоятельств, но, заметьте, *принимается*. повторюсь, мы живем в сфере обусловленного и мы, живущие здесь, не можем не быть обусловленными обстоятельствами. даже Будда, находясь в человеческом теле, вынужден был жить по законам Мира Людей и в конце концов оставил свое тело. свобода выбора предполагает не отсутствие обусловленности, а осознанный выбор из множества обусловленных вариантов


Это проблемы языкознания: решение принимается, решение рождается, решение появляется. Есть много слов, для обозначения этого явления. И ни одно не передает происходящего.
А что, в данном случае "осознанный выбор"?
Мышь в лабиринте осознанный выбор делает или нет?
Вы скажете - "нет конечно, она же глупая"
А человек в лабиринте, почему то "осознанный выбор" будет делать.

Я повторюсь, результат этого "осознанного выбора" можно узнать за 6 секунд до того как этот выбор будет сделан.
Он делается на 6 секунд раньше?
Кем, интересно, тогда, явно не Вами.

----------

Алик (11.12.2013)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Завтра я могу и передумать.


Можете и передумать или обстоятельства изменятся, но скорее всего пойдете и это значит что решение было принято вчера





> А почему вы оба решили, что поступки разных людей должны быть идентичными?!
> Один - мастер спорта по боксу. У другого - черепно-мозговая травма, нет кости в черепе и 5 детей на иждивении.
> Один умеет драться, другой - вообще не умеет.
> 
> Я понимаю ваш ход мыслей.
> Вы делите все обстоятельства на обстоятельства непреодолимой силы (форс мажор) и обстоятельства где якобы можно принять решение.
> Т.е. если ураган, или падение метеорита - тут от нас ничего не зависит.
> А вот если надо поставить подпись на договоре - то я могу ставить, а могу и не ставить.
> Да вот только если вы этот договор подписали, то при том наборе условий, вы не могли его не подписать.
> ...


То есть по-вашему мы как роботы, принимаем решения только и в точности в зависимости от обстоятельств?




> Ум это контейнер, это инструмент. 
> Он мысли не порождает.
> Мысли сами в уме друг на друга как бусины нанизываются.


Если, по-вашему, ум не порождает мысли то что порождает их?
Мухи отдельно, котлеты отдельно?

----------


## Алик

> То есть вы способны не мыслить?


Если Вам нет нужды куда-то идти , Ваши ноги не двигаются, если руки ничего не делают, то они спокойно лежат на столе. Ум - тоже может не двигаться, если в нем нет нужды.

----------

Влад К (11.12.2013), Паня (12.12.2013), Фил (11.12.2013)

----------


## Алекс Андр

> Я понимаю ваш ход мыслей.
> Вы делите все обстоятельства на обстоятельства непреодолимой силы (форс мажор) и обстоятельства где якобы можно принять решение.


ошибаетесь. я, например, делю обстоятельства на внешние и внутренние. внешние обстоятельства, - те которые зависят не только от меня. их условно можно разделить на такие, повлиять на которые я не могу (ураган, шторм...) и такие, повлиять на которые я, теоретически, могу (взаимоотношения с людьми, будет ли в моем доме бардак, будет ли неисправна моя машина, подписание договора, раз уж это было упомянуто...). 
внутренние, - те, которые условно зависят только от меня (спокойствие, коммуникабельность, хорошее настроение, занятия Дхармой,бросить пить и курить...). Почему условно? бывают ситуации, когда не все получается как задумано, но это в основном зависит от силы мотивации.
о том, что на мой выбор влияют какие-то обстоятельства (шторм, пластина в голове, мысли о детях), можно сказать, что я обусловлен, но это уже зависит от меня лично. я могу быть обусловлен, а могу не быть, это опять же мой выбор. я могу забить на шторм, на пластину в голове, выбросить мысли о детях..., что впрочем многие и делают, - почитайте новости, там много подобных историй. так нефункционирующие ноги не помешали Маресьеву проползти 20 км по сугробам, а потом отсутствие ног не стало препятствием для полетов и занятий танцами. думаете он не мог поступить иначе? :Smilie: 
Вы пишете: результат этого "осознанного выбора" можно узнать за 6 секунд до того как этот выбор будет сделан. Он делается на 6 секунд раньше? Кем, интересно, тогда, явно не Вами. 
отчего же? наше сознание условно делится на подсознание, сознание и надсознание. не все решения мы принимаем с помощью той части сознания, которой мы размышляем. иногда решения принимаются на подсознательном уровне (привычки, рефлексы). например решение закурить данную сигарету. на это решение может повлиять рассуждение о вреде курения (сознание), с которым борется привычка курить (подсознание). иногда на решение влияет надсознание (например совесть). все это примеры обусловленности Я, но эта обусловленность ничего не мняет. решение принимает Я, карму копит Я, отвечает за поступки потом тоже Я. :Smilie:

----------

Мира Смирнова (11.12.2013)

----------


## Алик

> ошибаетесь. я, например, делю обстоятельства на внешние и внутренние. внешние обстоятельства, - те которые зависят не только от меня. их условно можно разделить на такие, повлиять на которые я не могу (ураган, шторм...) и такие, повлиять на которые я, теоретически, могу (взаимоотношения с людьми, будет ли в моем доме бардак, будет ли неисправна моя машина, подписание договора, раз уж это было упомянуто...). 
> внутренние, - те, которые условно зависят только от меня (спокойствие, коммуникабельность, хорошее настроение, занятия Дхармой,бросить пить и курить...). Почему условно? бывают ситуации, когда не все получается как задумано, но это в основном зависит от силы мотивации.
> о том, что на мой выбор влияют какие-то обстоятельства (шторм, пластина в голове, мысли о детях), можно сказать, что я обусловлен, но это уже зависит от меня лично. я могу быть обусловлен, а могу не быть, это опять же мой выбор. я могу забить на шторм, на пластину в голове, выбросить мысли о детях..., что впрочем многие и делают, - почитайте новости, там много подобных историй. так нефункционирующие ноги не помешали Маресьеву проползти 20 км по сугробам, а потом отсутствие ног не стало препятствием для полетов и занятий танцами. думаете он не мог поступить иначе?
> Вы пишете: результат этого "осознанного выбора" можно узнать за 6 секунд до того как этот выбор будет сделан. Он делается на 6 секунд раньше? Кем, интересно, тогда, явно не Вами. 
> отчего же? наше сознание условно делится на подсознание, сознание и надсознание. не все решения мы принимаем с помощью той части сознания, которой мы размышляем. иногда решения принимаются на подсознательном уровне (привычки, рефлексы). например решение закурить данную сигарету. на это решение может повлиять рассуждение о вреде курения (сознание), с которым борется привычка курить (подсознание). иногда на решение влияет надсознание (например совесть). все это примеры обусловленности Я, но эта обусловленность ничего не мняет. решение принимает Я, карму копит Я, отвечает за поступки потом тоже Я.


Я  - это иллюзия, созданная умом. Кто будет делить обстоятельства на категории, создавать карму, делать осознанный выбор, когда рассеются иллюзии обособленности от окружающего мира?

----------

Фил (11.12.2013)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Если Вам нет нужды куда-то идти , Ваши ноги не двигаются, если руки ничего не делают, то они спокойно лежат на столе. Ум - тоже может не двигаться, если в нем нет нужды.


Попробуйте его остановить

----------

Фил (11.12.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Можете и передумать или обстоятельства изменятся, но скорее всего пойдете и это значит что решение было принято вчера


 Вопрос не в том, когда оно было принято, а вопрос в том, почему я его принял.




> То есть по-вашему мы как роботы, принимаем решения только и в точности в зависимости от обстоятельств?


Это основной баттхёрт (грубо, конечно, но другого слова не придумал) сторонников свободы воли.
Но со временем проходит.




> Если, по-вашему, ум не порождает мысли то что порождает их?
> Мухи отдельно, котлеты отдельно?


Слушайте, но если молнию не порождает Зевс, то кто же ее порождает?




> ошибаетесь. я, например, делю обстоятельства на внешние и внутренние. внешние обстоятельства, - те которые зависят не только от меня. их условно можно разделить на такие, повлиять на которые я не могу (ураган, шторм...) и такие, повлиять на которые я, теоретически, могу (взаимоотношения с людьми, будет ли в моем доме бардак, будет ли неисправна моя машина, подписание договора, раз уж это было упомянуто...). 
> внутренние, - те, которые условно зависят только от меня (спокойствие, коммуникабельность, хорошее настроение, занятия Дхармой,бросить пить и курить...). Почему условно? бывают ситуации, когда не все получается как задумано, но это в основном зависит от силы мотивации.


Я тоже не отрицаю, что есть обстоятельства на которые Вы повлиять можете, а есть - на которые не можете.
Только вот откуда (мне понятно откуда, это привычка жизни) берется уверенность, что если я на что-то могу повлиять так, а могу - эдак (поставить подпись/не поставить), это автоматически означает наличие выбора?
Поставить подпись/не поставить существует только при редукции до определенного уровня.
Если продолжить редукцию дальше, то будет понятно, что вариант только один.
Нет альтернативы





> так нефункционирующие ноги не помешали Маресьеву проползти 20 км по сугробам, а потом отсутствие ног не стало препятствием для полетов и занятий танцами. думаете он не мог поступить иначе?


Наверное, принципиальная разница наших подходов в том, что я считаю, что он не мог поступить иначе.
Если бы он поступил иначе - то  это был бы не тот человек, которого мы знаем в том числе под биркой Алексей Петрович Маресьев, а кто-то совершенно другой. Который бы и поступил иначе.
Гастелло не мог поступить иначе.
И Питер Нильсен, увы, не мог поступить иначе.




> наше сознание условно делится на подсознание, сознание и надсознание. не все решения мы принимаем с помощью той части сознания, которой мы размышляем.


 Т.е. решение принимается неконтролируемой рассудочно ментальной запчастью, которая называется "подсознание", и это называется "свобода воли"?

Вы будете возражать против подписи на дарственной, которую Вы поставили находясь под действием тяжелых наркотиков?
(то что называется "недееспособное состояние")

----------

Алик (11.12.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Попробуйте его остановить


Так только этим и занимаюсь!
Получается пока не больше чем на 1 секунду  :Smilie: 
Но эта секунда растягивается на часы.

----------

Алик (11.12.2013)

----------


## Алекс Андр

> Я  - это иллюзия, созданная умом. Кто будет делить обстоятельства на категории, создавать карму, делать осознанный выбор, когда рассеются иллюзии обособленности от окружающего мира?


Я  - это иллюзия, созданная умом, но как же Я это Я и этот ум люблю! :Smilie: 
Кто будет делить обстоятельства на категории, создавать карму, делать осознанный выбор, *когда рассеются иллюзии* обособленности от окружающего мира?
а вот тут бамбуковой трубкой по лбу: КТО собрался уходить? :Smilie:

----------

Алик (11.12.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Кто будет делить обстоятельства на категории, создавать карму, делать осознанный выбор, *когда рассеются иллюзии* обособленности от окружающего мира?


Никто!
Это ниббана с остатком.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Вопрос не в том, когда оно было принято, а вопрос в том, почему я его принял.


По-моему вопрос в том тот кто принял решение может ли принять другое решение?





> Слушайте, но если молнию не порождает Зевс, то кто же ее порождает?


То есть намекаете что есто что-то или кто-то кто(третье лицо) принимает решения?




> Поставить подпись/не поставить существует только при редукции до определенного уровня.
> Если продолжить редукцию дальше, то будет понятно, что вариант только один.
> Нет альтернативы


То есть опять возвращаемся к роботам? Тогда и будущее полностью предопределено.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Так только этим и занимаюсь!
> Получается пока не больше чем на 1 секунду 
> Но эта секунда растягивается на часы.


Открою вам секрет коллега, поток мыслей никогда не прекращается, даже у будд

----------


## Алексей Л

> Никто!
> Это ниббана с остатком.


Для чего тогда ниббана, есть никто, нет никто, какая разница-то?

----------


## Фил

> По-моему вопрос в том тот кто принял решение может ли принять другое решение?


Того, кто принял это решение, уже нет.





> То есть намекаете что есто что-то или кто-то кто(третье лицо) принимает решения?


Наоборот, намекаю, что никакого "лица" вообще нет.




> То есть опять возвращаемся к роботам? Тогда и будущее полностью предопределено.


Если бы не было энтропии (хаоса) и статистических процессов - было бы предопределено. А так нет.
Например, если я Вас запру в кубе из нержавейки - с вероятностью 99,9999% Ваше будущее будет предопределено.
Какие бы решения Вы не принимали.

----------


## Алик

> Попробуйте его остановить


Что такое "не знаю" ?  )

----------

Фил (11.12.2013)

----------


## Алекс Андр

> Я тоже не отрицаю, что есть обстоятельства на которые Вы повлиять можете, а есть - на которые не можете.
> Только вот откуда (мне понятно откуда, это привычка жизни) берется уверенность, что если я на что-то могу повлиять так, а могу - эдак (поставить подпись/не поставить), это автоматически означает наличие выбора?


а что это означает?



> Поставить подпись/не поставить существует только при редукции до определенного уровня.
> Если продолжить редукцию дальше, то будет понятно, что вариант только один.
> Нет альтернативы


если гусеница будет так задумываться над каждым шагом какой ногой идти, она не сделает ни шагу. кто же ходит гусеницей? :Smilie: 



> Наверное, принципиальная разница наших подходов в том, что я считаю, что он не мог поступить иначе.
> Если бы он поступил иначе - то  это был бы не тот человек, которого мы знаем в том числе под биркой Алексей Петрович Маресьев, а кто-то совершенно другой.


но это был ОН и ОН сделал выбор и так поступил.



> Т.е. решение принимается неконтролируемой рассудочно ментальной запчастью, которая называется "подсознание", и это называется "свобода воли"?


да, подсознание является еще составной частью Я, приобретаемой в этой жизни. привычку курить создает и копит Я, а потом эта привычка задалбывает всю жизнь само Я. сансара :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Открою вам секрет коллега, поток мыслей никогда не прекращается, даже у будд


Да как же это?!




> Для чего тогда ниббана, есть никто, нет никто, какая разница-то?


Ниббана она никому ничего не должна, в том числе и не должна быть "для чего-то"
Если бы она была "для чего-то" - таким образом она бы воплощала некий "великий замысел".
А "великий замысел" это - сами знаете что  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (11.12.2013)

----------


## Good

> Открою вам секрет коллега, поток мыслей никогда не прекращается, даже у будд


Да. Один дзен мастер сказал, что мысли это такие же естественные выделения организма как и выделения других органов тела (пот, моча). Просто выделения органа, каким является ум, нам кажутся более значимыми и им придается больше веса, чем остальным естественным выделениям тела.

----------

Алик (11.12.2013), Паня (12.12.2013), Фил (11.12.2013)

----------


## Алекс Андр

> Наоборот, намекаю, что никакого "лица" вообще нет.


конечно нет, вся беда в том, что это лицо не знает о том, что его нет :Smilie:

----------

Алексей Л (11.12.2013)

----------


## Фил

> а что это означает?


Ничего



> если гусеница будет так задумываться над каждым шагом какой ногой идти, она не сделает ни шагу. кто же ходит гусеницей?


Никто  :Smilie: 
Да весь дзен об этом!




> но это был ОН и ОН сделал выбор и так поступил.


Правильно, потому что если бы он сделал иной выбор - это бы был не ОН.
Он бы не выполз.
Полевой не написал бы книгу.
Вы бы не знали даже такую фамилию.
И мы бы о нем не говорили.

----------


## Фил

> конечно нет, вся беда в том, что это лицо не знает о том, что его нет


Но это уже его проблемы  :Smilie:

----------


## Влад К

Например: человека выкинули с двадцать шестого этажа, и он стремительно летит головой вниз, - как Вы думаете, у него есть выбор?

----------


## Алексей Л

> Того, кто принял это решение, уже нет.


Тогда нарушается причинно-следственная связь, как в христианстве, Адам-Ева согрешили а отвечают все остальные?




> Наоборот, намекаю, что никакого "лица" вообще нет.


Тогда откуда мысли?





> Если бы не было энтропии (хаоса) и статистических процессов - было бы предопределено. А так нет.
> Например, если я Вас запру в кубе из нержавейки - с вероятностью 99,9999% Ваше будущее будет предопределено.
> Какие бы решения Вы не принимали.


Согласен что не все решения осуществимы, но выбор-то есть все равно в любой ситуации

----------


## Алекс Андр

> Ничего
> Никто 
> Да весь дзен об этом!


глупости, Дзен не об этом. :Smilie: 




> Правильно, потому что если бы он сделал иной выбор - это бы был не ОН.
> Он бы не выполз.
> Полевой не написал бы книгу.
> Вы бы не знали даже такую фамилию.
> И мы бы о нем не говорили.


слишком много "БЫ". но выбор был сделан

----------


## Алекс Андр

> Например: человека выкинули с двадцать шестого этажа, и он стремительно летит головой вниз, - как Вы думаете, у него есть выбор?


конечно. он может справить естественные надобности, а может этого не делать :Smilie:

----------

Влад К (11.12.2013), Мира Смирнова (11.12.2013)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Например: человека выкинули с двадцать шестого этажа, и он стремительно летит головой вниз, - как Вы думаете, у него есть выбор?


Не всегда есть лучший выбор, но например он может заричать или промолчать

----------

Влад К (11.12.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Например: человека выкинули с двадцать шестого этажа, и он стремительно летит головой вниз, - как Вы думаете, у него есть выбор?


 Можно предположить, что он может:
1. обозревать окрестности
2. вспомнить стихотворение "Анчар"
3. плюнуть вниз
4. сжаться от страха
и еще 100 разных интересных сценариев из которых по всей видимости воплотится один.
И это выбор?

Закричать или промолчать будет зависеть от его душевных качеств: хладнокровия, смелости.
Которые в свою очередь обусловлены генетически и воспитанием.

----------

Влад К (11.12.2013), Мира Смирнова (11.12.2013)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Да как же это?!


Да просто же, в отличие от нас будда за них не цепляется.




> Ниббана она никому ничего не должна, в том числе и не должна быть "для чего-то"
> Если бы она была "для чего-то" - таким образом она бы воплощала некий "великий замысел".
> А "великий замысел" это - сами знаете что


Знаю, какова цель буддизма, вспоминаем?

----------


## Влад К

Он может отчаянно цепляться за своё - Я,  даже когда смерть неизбежна, он всё равно будет выбирать жизнь, несмотря на то, что через мгновение его жизнь закончится. Или же он может просто падать, но на это способен только тот, кто реально забыл себя.)))

----------

Алекс Андр (11.12.2013), Мира Смирнова (11.12.2013), Фил (11.12.2013)

----------


## Фил

> слишком много "БЫ". но выбор был сделан


Безальтернативный выбор.
Такие "выборы" из 1 кандидата даже в Туркмении не проводят.
А в СССР были, я помню.
1 кандидат, все голосуют "за".
Называется - "выборы".
Формально придраться не к чему. Выбрали же - выбрали.




> конечно. он может справить естественные надобности, а может этого не делать


Это если есть чем справлять.
А если его из туалета выкинули?



> Не всегда есть лучший выбор, но например он может закричать или промолчать


А если он глухонемой?

----------

Алик (11.12.2013), Влад К (11.12.2013)

----------


## Никитусик

ахахаха. Это провал :-D

----------


## Алексей Л

> Он может отчаянно цепляться за своё - Я,  даже когда смерть неизбежна, он всё равно будет выбирать жизнь, несмотря на то, что через мгновение его жизнь закончится. Или же он может просто падать, но на это способен только тот, кто реально забыл себя.)))


Да? а я наоборот пытаюсь узнать себя, мы забыли кто мы такие

----------


## Влад К

> Можно предположить, что он может:
> 1. обозревать окрестности
> 2. вспомнить стихотворение "Анчар"
> 3. плюнуть вниз
> 4. сжаться от страха
> и еще 100 разных интересных сценариев из которых по всей видимости воплотится один.
> И это выбор?
> 
> Закричать или промолчать будет зависеть от его душевных качеств: хладнокровия, смелости.
> Которые в свою очередь обусловлены генетически и воспитанием.


И всё это вместо того, чтобы просто падать? По сути наша жизнь точно такое же падение, на протяжении которой, мы то и дело вспоминаем то или это, но так и разбиваемся, хватая воздух.

----------

Алекс Андр (11.12.2013), Алексей Л (11.12.2013), Фил (11.12.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Да просто же, в отличие от нас будда за них не цепляется.


 Остановка мыслей - вполне себе обыденное упражнение
Yoga Chitta Vritti Nirodhah

----------


## Влад К

> Да? а я наоборот пытаюсь узнать себя, мы забыли кто мы такие


Принятие и отрицание ведут к одному и тому же. Различия только в названиях.)

----------


## Фил

Я вспомнил ситуацию "свободного выбора" из фильма "Подкидыш"




> Девочка, ты хочешь поехать на дачу или чтобы тебе оторвали голову


  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (11.12.2013), Паня (12.12.2013)

----------


## Алексей Л

> А если он глухонемой?


А если он с парашютом?

----------

Алекс Андр (11.12.2013), Влад К (11.12.2013), Мира Смирнова (11.12.2013)

----------


## Фил

> А если он с парашютом?


С 26 этажа не успеет наполнится.
Вот если подтяжками зацепится, или чудом.
Но это подтяжки должны быть, или чудо соответствующее.

----------

Влад К (11.12.2013), Мира Смирнова (11.12.2013)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Остановка мыслей - вполне себе обыденное упражнение
> Yoga Chitta Vritti Nirodhah


Вы это делали? А у меня личный опыт, только мысли не пропадают совсем

----------


## Алексей Л

> С 26 этажа не успеет наполнится.
> Вот если подтяжками зацепится, или чудом.
> Но это подтяжки должны быть, или чудо соответствующее.


Ну хорошо, там Бэтман мимо пролетал, руку помощи протягивает...

----------

Влад К (11.12.2013), Мира Смирнова (11.12.2013), Фил (11.12.2013)

----------


## Алекс Андр

> Он может отчаянно цепляться за своё - Я,  даже когда смерть неизбежна, он всё равно будет выбирать жизнь, несмотря на то, что через мгновение его жизнь закончится. Или же он может просто падать, но на это способен только тот, кто реально забыл себя.)))


умствование. Вы хоть раз были в ситуации близкой к смерти, когда приходит мысль: "ВСЁ!"? получилось забыть себя? куда делась философия?  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Вы это делали? А у меня личный опыт, только мысли не пропадают совсем


Конечно.
Это надо делать.

----------


## Фил

> умствование. Вы хоть раз были в ситуации близкой к смерти, когда приходит мысль: "ВСЁ!"? получилось забыть себя? куда делась философия?


 Еще есть время подготовиться.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Конечно.
> Это надо делать.


Базара нет  :Smilie:

----------

Влад К (11.12.2013), Фил (11.12.2013)

----------


## Алекс Андр

> Еще есть время подготовиться.


кто сделает выбор подготовиться?

----------


## Фил

> кто сделает выбор подготовиться?


Монада Лейбница  :Smilie:

----------

Мира Смирнова (11.12.2013)

----------


## Алексей Л

> кто сделает выбор подготовиться?


Бэтман видимо, больше-то некому  :Smilie: ))

----------

Фил (11.12.2013)

----------


## Алекс Андр

> Монада Лейбница


я ей не доверяю :Smilie:  лучше Бэтмэн

----------

Алексей Л (11.12.2013), Влад К (11.12.2013), Фил (11.12.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Бэтман видимо, больше-то некому ))





> я ей не доверяю лучше Бэтмэн


Наконец то пришли к общему знаменателю.
Остановимся на Бэтмэне.
Я тоже за!

----------


## Алексей Л



----------

Алекс Андр (11.12.2013), Влад К (11.12.2013), Фил (11.12.2013)

----------


## Алик

> Вы это делали? А у меня личный опыт, только мысли не пропадают совсем


Продолжайте практику. Поезд нельзя остановить за минуту, инерция слишком велика. То же и с мышлением. 
Не обращайте внимания на приходящие мысли - они питаются нашим вниманием. Перестанете их кормить - они сами исчезнут.

----------

Алексей Л (11.12.2013), Паня (12.12.2013), Фил (11.12.2013)

----------


## Влад К

тише, тише...он уже здесь! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   я бэтмэна имею ввиду.

----------

Алекс Андр (11.12.2013)

----------


## Алекс Андр

> Продолжайте практику. Поезд нельзя остановить за минуту, инерция слишком велика. То же и с мышлением. 
> Не обращайте внимания на приходящие мысли - они питаются нашим вниманием. Перестанете их кормить - они сами исчезнут.


не исчезнут. уйдут явные мысли, но останется следящее внимание, которое по сути тоже мысли, потому что оно все время докучает :Smilie:

----------

Алексей Л (11.12.2013), Влад К (11.12.2013)

----------


## Фил

> не исчезнут. уйдут явные мысли, но останется следящее внимание, которое по сути тоже мысли, потому что оно все время докучает


 Это сравнивается с жужжанием статического электричества.
Потом тоже уходит.

----------

Алекс Андр (11.12.2013), Алик (11.12.2013)

----------


## Влад К

Вообще, если падаешь и вот-вот расшибешься - глупо ждать помощи от бэтмана. Бэтман не приходит с севера, юга, востока или запада, или ещё откуда нибудь, но пребывает в нас.
Если увидеть бэтмана в себе, того гляди и полетишь как он!

----------

Алик (11.12.2013), Мира Смирнова (11.12.2013)

----------


## Угпут

> То есть вы способны не мыслить?


Невозможно обнаружить агента мышления. Следовательно, и свободу оного.

----------

Влад К (11.12.2013), Фил (11.12.2013)

----------


## Андрей П.

> не исчезнут. уйдут явные мысли, но останется следящее внимание, которое по сути тоже мысли, потому что оно все время докучает


Обычно, моя практика - это наблюдение за дыханием (считать выдохи до 10 и снова по кругу). Но, на прошлой неделе решил попробовать отбросить не только обычные мысли, но и мысли о дыхании. Получилось не сразу, сначала отбросил обычные мысли, потом мысли о счете дыхания, потом о дыхании, потом об отбрасывании, потом об отбрасывании отбрасывания и так еще несколько раз и на какое-то мгновение (а может и больше) я себя потерял, будто меня выключили. Может быть, это и была полная остановка мыслей? Но мне после этого что-то стремно стало, а я еще один в квартире был, подумал, вот так остановишь, а вдруг потом не «запустится»? Так что я с этими экспериментами решил повременить, пока жена не вернется.  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (11.12.2013), Влад К (11.12.2013), Фил (11.12.2013)

----------


## Влад К

> умствование. Вы хоть раз были в ситуации близкой к смерти, когда приходит мысль: "ВСЁ!"? получилось забыть себя? куда делась философия?


Было дело. Честно говоря, мне уже было на...рать. Это потом, когда голова включилась стал соображать, что и как, и стало страшно. Но другое дело, когда ты знаешь что - всё конец!; и медленно к нему подходишь со спокойным умом, то это другое дело. - Я так не умею к сожалению...

----------

Алик (11.12.2013), Фил (11.12.2013)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Невозможно обнаружить агента мышления. Следовательно, и свободу оного.


Невозможно, пока не пробудишься

----------


## Good

Изначально мысли лишены действительной сущности



> В корне всех ваших иллюзий лежит эгоизм. Когда вы не привержены к своему «я», нет никаких иллюзий. Если люди, сидящие рядом с вами, начнут ссориться, то вы легко сможете определить, кто из них прав, а кто нет, поскольку сами вы не вовлечены в этот спор. Вы наблюдатель, и поэтому храните спокойствие. Ну а что если вы участвуете в споре? Тогда вы станете на свою сторону и будете противостоять другому человеку. А сражаясь друг с другом, вы обращаете свое сознание будды в сознание сражающихся демонов-асуров. 
> Сознание будды наделено чудесной всеосвещающей мудростью, поэтому то, что вы сделали и испытали в прошлом, не может не отразиться в нем. Но если вы цепляетесь за эти образы, когда они отражаются, то вы, сами того не зная, творите иллюзии. Мысли уже не существуют там, где отражаются эти образы; они вызваны вашим прошлым опытом и возникают тогда, когда то, что вы видели и слышали в прошлом, отражается в сознании будды. *Изначально мысли лишены действительной сущности*. Поэтому если они отражаются [в сознании будды], лучше просто позволить им отразиться и позволить им возникнуть, если они возникают. Не думайте о том, чтобы остановить их. Если они не возникают, позвольте им не возникать. Не уделяйте им внимания. Оставьте их в покое. Тогда иллюзии не будут появляться. А поскольку нет никаких иллюзий, когда вы не обращаете внимания на отражающиеся образы, то, несмотря на то, что образы эти могут отражаться в сознании, это все равно как если бы они и не отражались в нем. Тогда могут возникнуть тысячи мыслей, но все же они не причинят вам беспокойства и вам не придется очищать свое сознание от мыслей — нет ни одной мысли, от которой нужно было бы избавиться.


*Банкэй*

----------

Алексей Л (11.12.2013), Алик (11.12.2013), Влад К (11.12.2013), Фил (11.12.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Невозможно, пока не пробудишься


А когда пробудишься - то уже и надо будет.

----------

Алексей Л (11.12.2013), Алик (11.12.2013)

----------


## Алексей Л

Вот почему так мало желающих практиковать буддизм, если даже его последователи имеют довольно отдаленное представление о результате

----------


## Алекс Андр

> Было дело. Честно говоря, мне уже было на...рать. Это потом, когда голова включилась стал соображать, что и как, и стало страшно. Но другое дело, когда ты знаешь что - всё конец!; и медленно к нему подходишь со спокойным умом, то это другое дело. - Я так не умею к сожалению...


так была ли философия и понимание, что нужно забыть себя и просто падать, потому что это так возвышенно? :Smilie:

----------


## Влад К

> так была ли философия и понимание, что нужно забыть себя и просто падать, потому что это так возвышенно?


Что происходит когда человека резко ударяют, или он неожиданно спотыкается и падает? Где в этот момент находится - Я, фиг его знает. Вопросов в таком случае вообще никаких не возникает, потому-что ум не успевает концептуализировать происходящее. Уже после того как произошло, начинаешь понимать - чем это могло закончится, насколько это опасно и т.п.
Касательно вашего вопроса - была ли философия и понимание, отвечу - что ничего подобного не было, потому-что всё так неожиданно произошло, что я даже испугаться не успел.)))

----------

Алекс Андр (11.12.2013), Фил (11.12.2013)

----------


## Алик

> Обычно, моя практика - это наблюдение за дыханием (считать выдохи до 10 и снова по кругу). Но, на прошлой неделе решил попробовать отбросить не только обычные мысли, но и мысли о дыхании. Получилось не сразу, сначала отбросил обычные мысли, потом мысли о счете дыхания, потом о дыхании, потом об отбрасывании, потом об отбрасывании отбрасывания и так еще несколько раз и на какое-то мгновение (а может и больше) я себя потерял, будто меня выключили. Может быть, это и была полная остановка мыслей? Но мне после этого что-то стремно стало, а я еще один в квартире был, подумал, вот так остановишь, а вдруг потом не «запустится»? Так что я с этими экспериментами решил повременить, пока жена не вернется.


Это нормально, где то читал, что у этого  страха себя потерять даже название есть - "страж сознания"  :Smilie:  Этот страх нужно преодолеть и больше он не вернется.

----------

Влад К (11.12.2013), Фил (11.12.2013)

----------


## Алекс Андр

> Это нормально, где то читал, что у этого  страха себя потерять даже название есть - "страж сознания"  Этот страх нужно преодолеть и больше он не вернется.


возникает много вопросов. нормально в каком смысле? что там за страхом? кто оттуда потом "вынырнет"? как выходить из медитации после этого? ...

----------


## Алик

> возникает много вопросов. нормально в каком смысле? что там за страхом? кто оттуда потом "вынырнет"? как выходить из медитации после этого? ...


Нормально в смысле, что это естественный страх неизвестности. Когда в детстве казалось, что в темноте под столом сидит чудище, а , включив свет, видели, что там пусто, испытывали огромное облегчение и радость. Здесь то же самое. Никто ниоткуда не вынырнет. Все страхи рождает сам ум.
Медитация - не гипноз. Здесь не нужно себя готовить к выходу. Первая же мысль выдернет Вас обратно  :Smilie:

----------

Мира Смирнова (12.12.2013), Фил (12.12.2013)

----------


## Андрей П.

> Нормально в смысле, что это естественный страх неизвестности. Когда в детстве казалось, что в темноте под столом сидит чудище, а , включив свет, видели, что там пусто, испытывали огромное облегчение и радость. Здесь то же самое. Никто ниоткуда не вынырнет. Все страхи рождает сам ум.
> Медитация - не гипноз. Здесь не нужно себя готовить к выходу. Первая же мысль выдернет Вас обратно


Возможно, всё так и есть. Просто когда уходят все мысли, я просто исчезаю, страха в этот момент нет, так как некому боятся, он приходит уже потом, когда "я" возвращается. И суть его в том, что я не отвечаю и не контролирую момент этого возврата и когда он произошел я тоже не знаю, может прошло мгновение, а может куда больше, так как само понятие "время" тоже исчезает. И что самое пугающее, это то, что эта остановка мыслей совсем не похожа на ощущение впадения капли в океан или океана в каплю, а похоже на БАЦ и Вы исчезли, как будто никогда Вас и не было. Может в это мгновение и переживается какой-то опыт единения с вселенной, но когда происходит возврат "я", никакой информации этого единения не сохраняется. Возможно, я что-то делаю не так. Поэтому я всё же дождусь когда в квартире будет хоть кто-то, кто сможет меня растормошить, если что.  :Smilie:

----------

Влад К (12.12.2013), Фил (12.12.2013)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Размышления о карме, невозможности выбора - все предопределено, наводят меня на мысль, что нет и виноватых, так как все было предначертано. Аминь

----------


## Фил

> Размышления о карме, невозможности выбора - все предопределено, наводят меня на мысль, что нет и виноватых, так как все было предначертано. Аминь


"Невозможность выбора" не означает "все предначертано".
Нельзя всю жизнь свести к бинарным выборам: если-то-иначе, если-то-иначе и так далее ветвление до бесконечности.
С помощью практики (в частности - медитации) можно оказаться вне какого бы то ни было выбора, по ту сторону.

Таким образом, то что называется "Я" трансформируется так чтобы вернувшись к условиям "выбора" он будет единственно правильным.

Согласен, что написано бредово, но я не знаю как свести воедино формальную логику и внерассудочное познание.
Может у Кодо Саваки какая статья есть?
Он бы мог.

----------

Мира Смирнова (12.12.2013)

----------


## Алик

> Возможно, всё так и есть. Просто когда уходят все мысли, я просто исчезаю, страха в этот момент нет, так как некому боятся, он приходит уже потом, когда "я" возвращается. И суть его в том, что я не отвечаю и не контролирую момент этого возврата и когда он произошел я тоже не знаю, может прошло мгновение, а может куда больше, так как само понятие "время" тоже исчезает. И что самое пугающее, это то, что эта остановка мыслей совсем не похожа на ощущение впадения капли в океан или океана в каплю, а похоже на БАЦ и Вы исчезли, как будто никогда Вас и не было. Может в это мгновение и переживается какой-то опыт единения с вселенной, но когда происходит возврат "я", никакой информации этого единения не сохраняется. Возможно, я что-то делаю не так. Поэтому я всё же дождусь когда в квартире будет хоть кто-то, кто сможет меня растормошить, если что.


Кто смотрит, кто боится, кто контролирует момент? Кто присутствует там, где нет я ? Не привязывайтесь к пустоте, это только опыт. Ищите ответ на Главный вопрос - "Что такое я"?

----------

Фил (12.12.2013)

----------


## Андрей П.

> Ищите ответ на Главный вопрос - "Что такое я"?


Я - это наблюдаемое. Пока есть, что наблюдать - есть и я, когда нечего наблюдать - меня нет.

----------


## Фил

> Я - это наблюдаемое. Пока есть, что наблюдать - есть и я, когда нечего наблюдать - меня нет.


Все таки наверное "наблюдатель", а не "наблюдаемое".
Когда нечего будет наблюдать, "я" будет наблюдать само себя.
И обнаружит, что наблюдать то и нечего.
Точнее 2 варианта: либо сконструировать наблюдателя за наблюдателем, а затем наблюдателя за наблюдателем за наблюдателем и так до бесконечности, как зеркальная галерея.
Либо просто сократить эти избыточные множители.

----------

Алик (12.12.2013)

----------


## Паня

> Это что-то новое. Курящий Доген ! И что он курил, если табак привезли из Америки только через 300 лет после его ухода?


Видимо бамбук :Smilie:

----------

Алик (12.12.2013)

----------


## Алик

> Я - это наблюдаемое. Пока есть, что наблюдать - есть и я, когда нечего наблюдать - меня нет.


Вы пытаетесь понять "я" умом. Наиболее близкий ответ для "я" - "не знаю". Но и это не ответ - понимание настоящего, а не иллюзорного, созданного умом, Я находится до слов и мыслей и может занять не одну жизнь  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (12.12.2013)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> "Невозможность выбора" не означает "все предначертано".
> Нельзя всю жизнь свести к бинарным выборам: если-то-иначе, если-то-иначе и так далее ветвление до бесконечности.
> С помощью практики (в частности - медитации) можно оказаться вне какого бы то ни было выбора, по ту сторону.
> 
> Таким образом, то что называется "Я" трансформируется так чтобы вернувшись к условиям "выбора" он будет единственно правильным.
> 
> Согласен, что написано бредово, но я не знаю как свести воедино формальную логику и внерассудочное познание.
> Может у Кодо Саваки какая статья есть?
> Он бы мог.


Ну смотрите, например, кто то где то кого то убивает, а потом говорится, что мол да это было предсказано, так как карма там в прошлой жизни сложилось в общем вот так отработалась карма. А кто виноват? Карма потерпевшего или что или кто? Всегда же говорится, что в том, что происходит с вами это все ваша карма сами мол виноваты. Или допустим шел человек случайно или по не знанию и др причин попал в аварию там, или слетел с дороги или в ввиду технических неисправностей и тд и тп погиб в итоге сам погиб, но и др пострадали - кто виноват? Да любую ситуацию начиная со стихийных заканчивая там бытовых событий можно к этой логике свести.

----------


## Андрей П.

> Вы пытаетесь понять "я" умом. Наиболее близкий ответ для "я" - "не знаю". Но и это не ответ - понимание настоящего, а не иллюзорного, созданного умом, Я находится до слов и мыслей и может занять не одну жизнь


Мой ответ - это только две концепции, но иначе я бы не смог передать его в формате форумного сообщения. Сам Ваш вопрос "кто я?" также ограничен, потому что "я" в вопросе уже дистанцируется от спрашивающего "я".
Вы говорите "понимание...", но это просто свойство того же ума. Ум может понять, что веревка - это не змея, но это нужно только уму, если ума нет, не нужно ничего понимать, веревка просто есть - этого достаточно.

На Ваш форумный вопрос "кто я?" у меня есть ответ. Но "настоящий" вопрос "кто я?" - это и есть ответ, но, к сожалению, на форуме его написать не получиться. Как-то так.  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (12.12.2013), Влад К (13.12.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Ну смотрите, например, кто то где то кого то убивает, а потом говорится, что мол да это было предсказано, так как карма там в прошлой жизни сложилось в общем вот так отработалась карма. А кто виноват? Карма потерпевшего или что или кто? Всегда же говорится, что в том, что происходит с вами это все ваша карма сами мол виноваты. Или допустим шел человек случайно или по не знанию и др причин попал в аварию там, или слетел с дороги или в ввиду технических неисправностей и тд и тп погиб в итоге сам погиб, но и др пострадали - кто виноват? Да любую ситуацию начиная со стихийных заканчивая там бытовых событий можно к этой логике свести.


Ну почему было предсказано?
Кто ж это может предсказать?
Теоретически стихийные явления тоже предопределены, потому что ураган не просто так из ниоткуда возникает.
Он где-то рождается, становится и потом куда-то идет.

А кто виноват? На абсолютном уровне ответа нет.
На этот вопрос, в зависимости от тяжести содеянного, на относительном уровне отвечают (в порядке убывания):
уголовный кодекс
административный кодекс
гражданский кодекс
мораль
нравственное чувство

----------


## Алекс Андр

> Возможно, всё так и есть. Просто когда уходят все мысли, я просто исчезаю, страха в этот момент нет, так как некому боятся, он приходит уже потом, когда "я" возвращается. И суть его в том, что я не отвечаю и не контролирую момент этого возврата и когда он произошел я тоже не знаю, может прошло мгновение, а может куда больше, так как само понятие "время" тоже исчезает. И что самое пугающее, это то, что эта остановка мыслей совсем не похожа на ощущение впадения капли в океан или океана в каплю, а похоже на БАЦ и Вы исчезли, как будто никогда Вас и не было. Может в это мгновение и переживается какой-то опыт единения с вселенной, но когда происходит возврат "я", никакой информации этого единения не сохраняется. Возможно, я что-то делаю не так. Поэтому я всё же дождусь когда в квартире будет хоть кто-то, кто сможет меня растормошить, если что.


не шутите с этим. долго не искал, привожу первое попавшееся. но если захотите найдете много и подробно про потерю контроля над сознанием во время медитации. :Smilie: 
Внетелесный опыт, обусловленный болезнью

Если у человека нет никаких предрасположенностей к основным медитациям, у внетелесного опыта могут быть иные причины. Если внетелесному опыту предшествовали ощущения стеснённости и беспокойства в районе солнечного сплетения, прилив энергии из сердца в голову, звон или шум в ушах, стискивание зубов, периоды бессознательного состояния и так далее, – то это может указывать на нарушения в энергетической системе тонкого тела. С такими симптомами не следует увлекаться необычными состояниями восприятия, которые возникают из-за подобного расстройства. Значительный дисбаланс энергий в теле, особенно когда он сосредоточен в районе сердца, может привести к крайней паранойе, безумию и даже смерти. В таких случаях необходимо обратиться за лечением к тибетскому врачу.

Изменённое состояние сознания или потерю контроля над собственным сознанием могут вызывать вредоносные духи и силы. Это также опасно, и помочь здесь могут ламы, врачи или оракулы, искусные в ритуалах экзорцизма. Внетелесные ощущения могут быть галлюцинациями, которые вызваны употреблением наркотиков, и к этому также не следует стремиться. Если человек находится в изменённом состоянии сознания продолжительное время, могут возникнуть долгосрочные побочные эффекты.
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...ly_states.html

----------

Ашвария (14.12.2013)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Ну почему было предсказано?
> Кто ж это может предсказать?
> Теоретически стихийные явления тоже предопределены, потому что ураган не просто так из ниоткуда возникает.
> Он где-то рождается, становится и потом куда-то идет.
> 
> А кто виноват? На абсолютном уровне ответа нет.
> На этот вопрос, в зависимости от тяжести содеянного, на относительном уровне отвечают (в порядке убывания):
> уголовный кодекс
> административный кодекс
> ...


Вообще получается, что вся наша жизнь предопределена и по большому счету все события жизненного цикла предсказуемы теми, кто ясно видит, абсолютно все. Вопрос про мораль и юридическо-правовую оценку мной не ставился, так как все события цикла были предопределены и неминуемы, а вина заключается только лишь в накопленной карме с безначальных ! времен данного индивидуума в виде отработки ее результатов  - то есть во всем он сам виноват. Причем возможно в одной из жизни ккаждый из нас был динозавром, крокодилом или там чудовищем любых видов и среды обитания по определению - каждое существо было матерью друг друга с безначальных времен. Да и других возможных вариантов не счесть, чтобы карма индивидуума сработала против него, как бы тем самым очищаясь... Получается, что нету виноватых 3-х лиц, как и нету виноватых природных действий, технологических и технических ошибок, ошибок пилота и состояний различной степени, предполагающих наличие у чего либо и кого либо вины - а во всем виноват сам этот самый индивид. Причем даже пусть и понесет наказание например сексуального характера, за такое же деяние совершенное им будучи ослом.

----------

Фил (13.12.2013)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Можно в принципе такую логическую цепочку применять и по отношению любого так называемого выбора, без разницы фатального или удачного, наличие причинно-следственной связи. То есть по сути выходит так, что в действительности нет выбора. Как и нету осуждаемых и без нравственных любого характера, хотя все они влекут за собой накопление кармы без разницы кто их совершает - пусть даже их совершает ваш лАма,  например, перетрахав большинство своих учениц в итоге также копит пресловутую карму или там совершив устные неполиткорректные публичные деяния он все равно эту карму копит. Поэтому отсюда следует простой вывод - защитой против всего этого станет придерживание 5 или 10 обетов мирянина, тренировка ума в его успокоении сначала и применение далее по списку всех тех действий, методов и практик, что пописал вам квалифицированный учитель, а не недоучка и шарлатан или там очердной жулик в рясе, и уж подавно не какой либо путуч. Самым правильныым будет ориентироваться на классику, пусть даже какой то жулик вам скажет, что это все селибат и фи.

----------

Фил (13.12.2013)

----------


## Алик

> Мой ответ - это только две концепции, но иначе я бы не смог передать его в формате форумного сообщения. Сам Ваш вопрос "кто я?" также ограничен, потому что "я" в вопросе уже дистанцируется от спрашивающего "я".
> Вы говорите "понимание...", но это просто свойство того же ума. Ум может понять, что веревка - это не змея, но это нужно только уму, если ума нет, не нужно ничего понимать, веревка просто есть - этого достаточно.
> 
> На Ваш форумный вопрос "кто я?" у меня есть ответ. Но "настоящий" вопрос "кто я?" - это и есть ответ, но, к сожалению, на форуме его написать не получиться. Как-то так.


Согласен! Ответьте, пожалуйста, зачем Вы живете? 
Ну, или, почему ?
Что Вы сейчас делаете?

----------

Фил (13.12.2013)

----------


## Андрей П.

> Согласен! Ответьте, пожалуйста, зачем Вы живете? 
> Ну, или, почему ?


Не знаю. Но это не "не знаю" на который должен быть ответ, это "не знаю" который и есть ответ, другими словами я не знаю, но меня это никак не беспокоит. Я не ищу ответы на эти вопросы, эти вопросы просто вопросы и более ничего. 




> Что Вы сейчас делаете?


О, чайник вскипел, пойду, налью себе чаю.




> не шутите с этим.<…>


Спасибо за предупреждение, но подобных симптомов, даже "притянутых за уши", у себя никогда не наблюдал, думаю, что всё будет в порядке.

----------

Алик (13.12.2013), Влад К (13.12.2013)

----------


## Борисыч

Замечал частенько такую темку у ищущих. Выглядит она примерно так: если у меня нет выбора и типо все само разрулиться, то значит развиваться не надо, нравиться не надо, следить за собой не надо, изучать ничего не надо, устраиваться в социуме не надо, спортом заниматься не надо, даже читать книги не надо и т.п.! И потихоньку начинает все захватывать апатия, лень и тоска зеленая, мы очень быстро имеем вместо активного, живого, яркого человека, вместо уникальной личности, живой труп, полный страхов и сомнений, влачащий жалкое существование, которое при всем при этом выдается за высоко духовный поиск… А ведь никто не отменял, что человек — это существо обучаемое, переобуславливаемое, развивающееся в рамках взаимодействия с социумом, и вот теперь все воздействия социума, близких, родных с целью повлиять, сделать лучше и активнее, записываются во вражеские атаки, типа утверждающие Эго, которого не было и нет.

----------

Алик (19.12.2013), Иляна (19.12.2013)

----------


## Фил

> если у меня нет выбора и типо все само разрулиться, то значит развиваться не надо, нравиться не надо, следить за собой не надо, изучать ничего не надо, устраиваться в социуме не надо, спортом заниматься не надо, даже читать книги не надо и т.п.!


У таких людей, даже если будет перед глазами противоположная идея - что выбор есть.
У них же все равно ничего не изменится.
Все равно ничего делать не будут.

----------

Борисыч (21.12.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (23.12.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Например: человека выкинули с двадцать шестого этажа, и он стремительно летит головой вниз, - как Вы думаете, у него есть выбор?



_Когда не раскрывается парашют_

Когда дёргаешь ты за кольцо запасное
И не раскрывается парашют,
А там, под тобою, безбрежье лесное -
И ясно уже, что тебя не спасут,

И не за что больше уже зацепится,
И нечего встретить уже на пути,-
Раскрой свои руки спокойно, как птица,
И, обхвативши просторы, лети.

И некуда пятится, некогда спятить,
И выход один только, самый простой:
Стать в жизни впервые спокойным и падать
В обнимку с всемирною пустотой.

/Винокуров Е., 1962/
 :Smilie:

----------

AndyZ (20.12.2013), Ho Shim (21.12.2013), Алдын Хадыс (21.12.2013), Алекс Андр (20.12.2013), Алик (20.12.2013), Богдан Б (27.12.2013), Борисыч (21.12.2013), Паня (21.12.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (23.12.2013)

----------


## Влад К

> _Когда не раскрывается парашют_


Спасибо, замечательные стихи.

----------

Фил (20.12.2013)

----------


## Влад К

> Замечал частенько такую темку у ищущих. Выглядит она примерно так: если у меня нет выбора и типо все само разрулиться, то значит развиваться не надо, нравиться не надо, следить за собой не надо, изучать ничего не надо, устраиваться в социуме не надо, спортом заниматься не надо, даже читать книги не надо и т.п.! И потихоньку начинает все захватывать апатия, лень и тоска зеленая, мы очень быстро имеем вместо активного, живого, яркого человека, вместо уникальной личности, живой труп, полный страхов и сомнений, влачащий жалкое существование, которое при всем при этом выдается за высоко духовный поиск… А ведь никто не отменял, что человек — это существо обучаемое, переобуславливаемое, развивающееся в рамках взаимодействия с социумом, и вот теперь все воздействия социума, близких, родных с целью повлиять, сделать лучше и активнее, записываются во вражеские атаки, типа утверждающие Эго, которого не было и нет.


Иногда бывает, что взаимодействие с социумом обусловлено желанием не выделяться из толпы. Когда человек, например верующий начинает действовать вопреки сложившимся социальным стереотипам, он тут же становится изгоем. Например буддист/мирянин работает в коллективе, где считается нормальным злословить, обманывать, воровать и т.п. и, он хочет отстранится от подобной деятельности, делает это, но коллеги начинают оценивать его со своей колокольни - он гордый, ему нельзя доверять и т.п. В данной ситуации отношения естественным образом портятся. Что делать буддисту в таком случае - делать как все? или гнуть свою линию? Попробует объяснить свою т.з. коллегам - не поймут.   
А если и поймут, всё равно постараются не поступать вопреки мнению толпы, потому-что "своя рубашка ближе к телу".

----------

Алик (20.12.2013), Борисыч (21.12.2013), Нея (22.12.2013)

----------


## Иляна

Чтоб наверняка знать есть выбор или его нет, нужно находиться снаружи системы=мира=самсары. А мы внутри и свою систему со стороны не видим. Поскольку не видим, то это дает простор для фантазии - можно представить любое глобальное мироустройство, какое только может придти в голову и жить так, как если бы это была реальность, а когда надоест или обстоятельства изменятся, то можно и картину мира поменять. Это примерно как фотообои в комнате из которой не можешь выйти. Какая разница что на них нарисовано - лишь бы на нервы не действовали, а если еще и глаз радуют, то совсем хорошо.

----------

Vladiimir (21.12.2013), Алик (20.12.2013), Ашвария (21.12.2013), Борисыч (22.12.2013), Фил (20.12.2013)

----------


## Алик

Если есть выбор, то можно выбрать, например, вечную жизнь :Smilie:

----------


## Алекс Андр

да она и так вечная, только в разных телах :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Если есть выбор, то можно выбрать, например, вечную жизнь


Выбор есть, а вот всемогущества нет.)  Другими словами выбор всегда ограничен причинами и следствиями, т.е. анатта, хотя и возникает иллюзия абсолютной свободы воли, свободы выбора, что подразумевает собой наличие "души", "атмана".

----------

Фил (22.12.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (23.12.2013)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Замечал частенько такую темку у ищущих. Выглядит она примерно так: если у меня нет выбора и типо все само разрулиться, то значит развиваться не надо, нравиться не надо, следить за собой не надо, изучать ничего не надо, устраиваться в социуме не надо, спортом заниматься не надо, даже читать книги не надо и т.п.! И потихоньку начинает все захватывать апатия, лень и тоска зеленая, мы очень быстро имеем вместо активного, живого, яркого человека, вместо уникальной личности, живой труп, полный страхов и сомнений, влачащий жалкое существование, которое при всем при этом выдается за высоко духовный поиск… А ведь никто не отменял, что человек — это существо обучаемое, переобуславливаемое, развивающееся в рамках взаимодействия с социумом, и вот теперь все воздействия социума, близких, родных с целью повлиять, сделать лучше и активнее, записываются во вражеские атаки, типа утверждающие Эго, которого не было и нет.


Результат такого развития событий будет плачевен, как говорится, что посеешь, то пожнешь. То есть здесь необходимо разъяснить, что такое карма и с чем её едят. А это ооочень большая тема для поучений  :Smilie:

----------


## Борисыч

> Результат такого развития событий будет плачевен, как говорится, что посеешь, то пожнешь. То есть здесь необходимо разъяснить, что такое карма и с чем её едят. А это ооочень большая тема для поучений


На самом деле все не так уж сложно. 
Пока я -реально, создается видимость личной воли, эта видимость личной воли и есть карма! Вот в принципе и всё.
Т.е. когда нет иллюзии отделенности и отождествлений, не может возникнуть идеи о личной причинности.

----------

Фил (23.12.2013)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> На самом деле все не так уж сложно. 
> Пока я -реально, создается видимость личной воли, эта видимость личной воли и есть карма! Вот в принципе и всё.
> Т.е. когда нет иллюзии отделенности и отождествлений, не может возникнуть идеи о личной причинности.


А у вас как и у большинства нет этой иллюзии? О. :Facepalm:

----------


## Борисыч

> А у вас как и у большинства нет этой иллюзии? О.


Ну что вы. Я это такая же иллюзия как и у меня. Где я имеет притязание на некие иллюзии или на их отсутствие!

Можно даже так сказать: я "реально" до тех пор, пока есть место, где его точно нет! И когда места без я не остается — все места чисты.

И у кого тогда нет иллюзий?

----------


## Алик

Все пять скандх пусты, откуда взяться выбору? Это такая же концепция ума, как и "я" и "не я", жизнь и смерь, добро и зло, наличие выбора и отсутствие  выбора и прочее деление.

----------

Игорь Ю (23.12.2013), Фил (23.12.2013)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Ну что вы. Я это такая же иллюзия как и у меня. Где я имеет притязание на некие иллюзии или на их отсутствие!
> 
> Можно даже так сказать: я "реально" до тех пор, пока есть место, где его точно нет! И когда места без я не остается — все места чисты.
> 
> И у кого тогда нет иллюзий?


В таком случае, карма значит у вас не накапливается и вы уже почти достигли Просветления! Поздравления мои примите  :Big Grin:  Следовательно и вопросов никаких не должно быть, а только ответы.  :Smilie:

----------

Игорь Ю (23.12.2013)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Все пять скандх пусты, откуда взяться выбору? Это такая же концепция ума, как и "я" и "не я", жизнь и смерь, добро и зло, наличие выбора и отсутствие  выбора и прочее деление.


Совершенно верно.

----------

Алик (23.12.2013)

----------


## Игорь Ю

> Уважаемые форумчане!
> 
> Собственно вопрос - а есть ли выбор?


Есть, но в определенных рамках. Имя себе мы не выбирали, как и внешность, и национальность, и пол, и отца и мать и кучу кучу всего. Проще спросить, что мы вообще выбирали... Ну а дальше на перепетиях жизни нам остается только надеяться, что мы не свалимся в канаву как слепой котенок. Всегда завидовал тем людям, которые типа как Филеас Фогг Жюля Верна убеждены глубоко, что способны все предсказать и любую проблему решить. Белой завистью завидовал. В жизни столько иррационального происходит. Можем ли мы сказать, что пять лет назад знали, что наша жизнь в точности будет такой как сейчас? А год, а неделя, а день?

----------


## Фил

> Филеас Фогг Жюля Верна убеждены глубоко, что способны все предсказать и любую проблему решить.


Филеас Фогг как раз был очень спокойным человеком 
"Используй то что под рукою, и не ищи себе другое"
и не заморачивался предсказанием многочисленных ветвлений вариантов.

----------

Влад К (23.12.2013)

----------


## Игорь Ю

Аха, ну пичаль, я должен сказать, что "Вокруг Света за 80 дней" не читал в оригинале. Хотел все, но не стал. Сужу по фильму. Значит он хреновый.

----------


## Угпут

> Все пять скандх пусты, откуда взяться выбору? Это такая же концепция ума, как и "я" и "не я", жизнь и смерь, добро и зло, наличие выбора и отсутствие  выбора и прочее деление.


а также сами скандхи.

----------

Алик (23.12.2013), Фил (24.12.2013)

----------


## Борисыч

> В таком случае, карма значит у вас не накапливается и вы уже почти достигли Просветления! Поздравления мои примите  Следовательно и вопросов никаких не должно быть, а только ответы.


Ну для этого игрового я, которое появляется как субъект опыта карма неизбежна. Даже в полностью пробужденном сознании от яда разделения на «добро и зло» все равно остается последняя дихотомия... Уму никогда не перепрыгнуть эту пропасть разделения. А для того, что есть ум ее никогда не существовало! То что есть ум -не реальность, не реализация... Так как это уже слишком много лжи.

----------

Фил (24.12.2013)

----------

